# I need your support please ... I'm very sad



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning.

I'm writing because I'm looking for your support ... please. I've here before with my little BabyMoo but I hadn't posted in several months (very busy). I'm writing this in tears, please read me and reply. I need the support of cockatiel lovers, who understand my pain. 

My little girl is very sick. She is at the vet. She is probably going to die soon. She is not eating. She has lost weight. She was doing fine one wk ago. Playful, happy ... Today one week ago we had just had a wonderful weekend and she had been part of it. Today she lays in an incubator, with oxygen, weak, and very tired. She started closing her right eye on Thursday PM and then Friday she did not want to eat much. Saturday she seemed like she was recuperating but we were still worried b/c she went from Wed. weighing 105g to Sat. weighing 97g. So we took her to the ER yesterday. We had to travel to a city 1.5 hrs from where we live. The on-call avian Dr saw her there and told us that he couldn't tell what could be causing her problems. Her stool test was negative. He thought that maybe her eye was irritated and maybe that could be the problem. He didn't want to draw blood b/c he thought it could kill her in her contidion. At the vet's she weighed 96g and that worried the Dr., so he ordered to force feed her with a tube 4xday until her weight returned. He gave her the first feeding in the office before we left. Also ordered an antibiotic and steroid for her eye, which we tried putting in last night but I don't think it really went in. Anyway, we tried feeding her this morning but we decided not to go all the way into her stomach b/c we saw some blood and we didn't want to cause damage. I weighed her today and she weights 94g. Because of the blood and the weight, I decided to take her to the avian vet up here. He saw her and told me that b/c she is 20 years old (20 and 1 mth to be exact), that she is living on borrowed time. We have always thought that 20 was old but that they could still live longer b/c we heard that some have lived longer, even up to 36, so we were hoping ... plus when she is healthy and happy, she is SO youthful, just like one wk ago. The vet also told me that he thought that the eye problem was either a tumor behind the eye or a minor stroke. He said that all was good with her crop but that she had an irritated lining. He attributes all of this to old age. He said that there was nothing much he could do for her but that he could force feed her this AM, place her in the incubator, give her oxygen, a shot of B12 and steroid, and keep her in the incubator until lunch. I'm immensely sad. My husband, my sister, my parents, my brother-in-law, we are all so very sad. We have all cared for her so much since she was about 1. She was rescued by my parents when my sister and I were still teenagers. She is part of the family. I didn't go to work today so that I could take her to the vet and now I'm here at home crying. I'm already missing her so much. I so want her to get better and see her running around like she does. I'm crushed. I can't stop crying.

Thank you for reading me. Thank you in advance for your support. If anyone else has gone through a similar situation, can you please share? A tumor or a stroke really scares me and the fact that she has lost so much weight and doesn't want to eat. Force feeding her will just be worst with the irritating lining so we'll probably will not do that. She is a big size cockatiel. She is a lutino with only yellow, white, and orange cheeks. I know that 90 something grams is good for a small cockatiel but she is taller. She has gotten all the way up to 116g before but we were told then that she was a little to heavy and that the lower 100s like she has been for a long while now was more of her ideal weight. At her bi-weekly appt 6 mths ago, she weight 106g. She had a clean bill of health then. 

Thank you again for reading. 
Caro


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. I'm in tears reading your post. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you. I love my little tiel so much and I haven't even had him for 2 years. I can't imagine what it must be like having had a tiel for 20. Your tiel is clearly well loved and cared for. I hope the doctors can find something to help. I'm afraid I've never dealt with anything like this and don't have any advice. Hopefully others do. Hugs.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Sunnysmom. I feel like I'm crying on your shoulder. Thank you! They are so easy to love and 20 yrs go by so very fast. I wish I could keep her until I'm old. I don't think I can love another pet the same way. Enjoy your little one and thank you both for your support.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry
I remember your posts about Baby Moo but I had no idea she is 20!
You've taken such good care of her. Hank and I will keep you and Baby Moo in our prayers


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry--it's so hard when they're elderly and ill.

Can they do an x-ray to confirm/deny the presence of a tumor?

I don't know much about strokes, but unless it was an extremely bad stroke (which is not what it sounds like, with the caveat that I am not a vet), she can live with supportive care. Can she move normally? If her right eye problems were caused by a stroke, I think her entire right side should be somewhat affected. At least that's what I've seen with other creatures that had strokes.

Has he done a crop swab to test for an infection there? She could have some sort of upper GI problem that's causing her lack of appetite.

Wishing you luck and strength!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I'm so sorry
> I remember your posts about Baby Moo but I had no idea she is 20!
> You've taken such good care of her. Hank and I will keep you and Baby Moo in our prayers


Hello. Thank you for remembering us. Yes, she turned 20 a month ago. She is still my baby though. She has been very loved that is for sure. My sister adores her and my husband calls her "my little girl". My parents rescued her at 1 y/o from a family who bought her for their daughter. The daughter didn't like her and kept her with a blanket over her cage. My parents knew the people and they offered her to them. I still remember the day that she came home. Oh, she was so curious. So sweet. Trying to clime on everyone. She loves my Dad and adores my husband. My husband is her favorite human. For him, she'll do anything. Right now I'm not so liked by her b/c I been trying to get her to eat and she doesn't like that.

I'm sitting here waiting on the vet's phone call and the time seems like an eternity. I want her home and I'm so afraid that something will happen to her at the vet. 

Thank you for the support.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> I'm so sorry--it's so hard when they're elderly and ill.
> 
> Can they do an x-ray to confirm/deny the presence of a tumor?
> 
> ...


Hello. Thank you for reading. My sister too asked about the x-ray but an x-ray will not show it b/c of her tiny head and mostly will just show bone. I'll ask the vet though. She would need an MRI if she was a human. Strokes can affect the face only. The occipital part of the brain is for the eyes and if she had a minor stroke on the left occipital lobe then her right eye can be affected. It is a blessing that her wings and feet are all working well. She can walk and when she does walk, she opens both eyes. With both eyes open, we have tried passing our hand in front of her eyes and she only responds with the good eye. With the right eye, which is the one with the problem, she doesn't reply at all. The ER vet did tell us yesterday that he saw a cataract in that eye. The vet today told me that it looks like her eye is bulging and therefore why he thinks that it might be a tumor. The vet at the ER yesterday said that he doubted that it was a stroke b/c according to him, strokes were not common. I don't know what to think but we know a neurosurgeon for humans who also thought "stroke" when he heard. A crop swap has not been done. I didn't even know there was such a thing. Thank you for letting me know. She refuses to eat pellets now. She was eating them every day for about 2 years up to Friday when she didn't want them anymore. She eat 4 for me because I was putting them in her beak but the 5th one she threw it at me.

I'm worried that the Dr. might concentrate a lot on her age. My sister was telling me that she wants the best treatment for Baby Moo no matter what her age b/c we can't just assume that all is b/c of her age. The Dr's first words were that "she is 20, she is leaving on borrowed time, you know that?". 

Thank you for your support. I really need some strength right now. I felt like I was going to pass out this AM just thinking about it all. I had to lay down for a minute b/c my lips got paled and I felt dizzy. I'm better now but can't stop crying. It is so amazing how a little animal can give so much love and be loved like part of the family. She is so little, yet her presence and absence off is truly felt.

Thank you!
Caro


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Seven years ago I lost my Shih Tzu pup to a sudden illness. It should not have happened but the vet didn't want to come in to work on a weekend and there was no one else, but anyway I knew she was going to die and she did lying next to me in the night.
The pain you feel when you know your baby is sick and then your heart aches for them to be ok. You feel so helpless. That's what I'm sure you are going through. Not knowing what to do or how and not knowing what she is feeling.... My heart aches for you right now. There is no worse feeling in the world.
I am sure all of us here are praying for you and your bird to be ok.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

BabyMoo said:


> I'm worried that the Dr. might concentrate a lot on her age. My sister was telling me that she wants the best treatment for Baby Moo no matter what her age b/c we can't just assume that all is b/c of her age. The Dr's first words were that "she is 20, she is leaving on borrowed time, you know that?".


I believe that with elderly patients age should always be part of the question of whether to treat a problem or not, but it shouldn't be a diagnosis. Cockatiels can live to 30 and possibly even longer and be in perfect health--"she's just old" isn't enough, and I think most everyone on the forum will agree with that.

There is supportive treatment for strokes, and the prognosis for minor ones is often good. Strokes can cause depression, which may be why she's stopped eating. Try discussing that possibility?


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> Seven years ago I lost my Shih Tzu pup to a sudden illness. It should not have happened but the vet didn't want to come in to work on a weekend and there was no one else, but anyway I knew she was going to die and she did lying next to me in the night.
> The pain you feel when you know your baby is sick and then your heart aches for them to be ok. You feel so helpless. That's what I'm sure you are going through. Not knowing what to do or how and not knowing what she is feeling.... My heart aches for you right now. There is no worse feeling in the world.
> I am sure all of us here are praying for you and your bird to be ok.


Hello. Yes, exactly like you describe. With a very heavy heart. I love Shih Tzus. It angers me to know that the vet didn't want to help. I'm glad that your pup had you there. I have lost 4 pets throughout my life. All dogs. 2 were adult and 2 were puppies. One of the puppies also developed a sudden illness and nothing could be done ... or so it was said. Funny that after she died, my grandfather brought me another puppy. Well, the new puppy got it too but this time my parents were more informed about the disease and tackled it with antibiotics and all. She lived and died of old age. After my last dog died I was still pretty young and so I told my parents that I did't want any more pets b/c they died and my pain was too great. So I was surprised when later on as a teenager they brought Baby Moo home. When I first saw her I thought about how I had said to them years before that I didn't want any more pets. My Dad said that she needed a home and we were rescuing her. Couldn't help but falling in love with her. Today my Mom told me that we should be happy that she had a good life and that she came into our lives when she did b/c if she hadn't, she would have probably died very young. My heart still aches though and I'm hoping that she gets well even though her chances are low. 

Thank you for sharing your experience and for your support. It helps sharing and knowing that we are not alone in times like this.

Caro


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this.  I would tell the doctor to do whatever he can to save her; tell him you don't care how old your bird is. She deserves a chance just like any other bird! 

I hope she pulls though.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update.

Baby Moo is home. I feel better knowing that she is here. She is very sleepy and sleeping in her fish tank with a water bag with hot water and some blankets to keep her warm. She loves her fish tank. When I went to pick her up the vet said that he was thinking that she probably had a neuro lesion (or stroke) and maybe even a tumor behind her eye (not too sure). I asked about the x-rays or for a way to diagnose. He said that x-rays would not show it and that the only way was some type of encephalogram that was very expensive and mostly only done in universities but that he thought that even though he could feel her collar bone that she was not emaciated. He said that we could continue the feeding b/c after looking at her well, he thought that the blood was from the trachea and not the lining. He said that if she eats that then we don't have to give it. So ... my mission is to make her eat. Right now she is sleeping but in a couple of hrs I will try hand feeding her like I did yesterday. Yesterday she ate about a quarter size of rice that I hand fed to her ... one piece of rice at a time. Maybe I'll deep it in some honey or some of the formula. I just hope she takes it. My sister also wants me to try tofu so I'll try that. The vet did say at the end that we have to hope for the best. I don't know but that gave me some hope. I feel better knowing that she is home. 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> I believe that with elderly patients age should always be part of the question of whether to treat a problem or not, but it shouldn't be a diagnosis. Cockatiels can live to 30 and possibly even longer and be in perfect health--"she's just old" isn't enough, and I think most everyone on the forum will agree with that.
> 
> There is supportive treatment for strokes, and the prognosis for minor ones is often good. Strokes can cause depression, which may be why she's stopped eating. Try discussing that possibility?


You are 100% correct. It shouldn't be the diagnosis. I have always wished she lived to be at least late 20s if not late 30s.

My sister and I were just talking about supportive treatment for Baby Moo. we have decided not too be too picky about what she eats. If she wants to eats seeds then we will let her until she gains the weight. After all, she grew up on seeds. She just started eating pellets about 2 years ago. The Vet said that seeds were too fattening so we transition her but we noticed that pellets always give her a water stool. My sister has mentioned it to the vet before but her stool comes back negative for bacteria and so we just keep giving it. We'll still offer it but if she wants seeds we'll give her the seeds. She needs to eat and we are happy with what ever she eats. If you can think of some supportive treatment for Baby Moo please let me know. I welcome ideas. 

Baby Moo tends to be the happiest around my husband and when the whole family is together. Like yesterday at the ER for example, she seemed happy getting all the attention from my sister, my husband, and me (we 3 took her to the ER). This AM when I got her up to feed her she got supper happy when she saw my husband. The thing is that now she shows happiness for a minute or two and then she goes back to wanting to sleep. Before she wasn't content until my husband would take her in his hands and played with her for a while. She would call him other wise and would even take off walking through the house looking for him. So you are right, she might be depressed. Humans too, when depressed, might not want to eat. Thank you for sharing and for the support. The information about minor strokes (hopefully she doesn't have a tumor) gives me hope.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this.  I would tell the doctor to do whatever he can to save her; tell him you don't care how old your bird is. She deserves a chance just like any other bird!
> 
> I hope she pulls though.


Yes, thank you. You are right. I like that way of phrasing my desires to the Vet. He did seem a little bit more friendly when I went to pick her up and didn't say anything else about her age. He even said to keep feeding her and that we should hope for the best. He didn't say anything about borrowed time anymore. That sounded so negative and it is not a good sentence to start out with any sick patient in my opinion. Can you imagine telling that to a human or to their family? I know Baby Moo is not human but she is part of the family. Thank you for your support. It really helps to be able to communicate with cockatiel lovers on a time like this.

Caro


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Caro, I can't offer you any advice or help, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to you and Baby Moo.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad Babymoo is home! That has to make you feel better. I agree- let her eat whatever she wants to eat. I think it's just important for her to keep her strength up. Does she like birdie bread? Keeping fingers crossed she eats and gets better soon.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Nymphicus said:


> Caro, I can't offer you any advice or help, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to you and Baby Moo.


Thank you for the support. It means a lot.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm so glad Babymoo is home! That has to make you feel better. I agree- let her eat whatever she wants to eat. I think it's just important for her to keep her strength up. Does she like birdie bread? Keeping fingers crossed she eats and gets better soon.


Thank you. Even though she is not in the same room with me like she usually is, I feel better knowing that she is here. I have let her sleep all afternoon. About 30 minutes ago, I went into the room where I'm keeping her (I have heater on in there for her). I brought my lunch with me and I uncovered her tank. She was happy to see me. I placed bread in her tank and she already had millet. I greeted her with a very quiet tone. I started eating and then she gave the bread a nibble. She then ate some millet. Not like she would in the past but she did eat some. I then placed her in her small cage and placed the bread in there too with her water. I also offered her some tofu. It was a "no no" for the tofu but she asked for scritches  I gave her lots. She groomed herself a little bit, had a couple of nibbles of bread, a drink of water and to sleep she went again. She is back in her tank with her covers. 

I made her a birdie pancake the the I noticed that she wasn't doing so well but she didn't want it. I made her birdie bread but came out too crunchy and she also didn't want it. I still have some of the pancake in the refrigerator. In the past when I have made her birdie crackers, she has liked them. Right now she is being very picky it seems like. She loves tofu but today she didn't want it. I'm boiling her an egg right now for later. Hopefully she'll have some. I read that millet has protein so I'm happy that she had some of that. Is there any good birdie bread your recommend?

We are all praying. I hate seeing her suffer and it will be hard being without her. Thank you for your support. 

Caro


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's really good that she's trying to eat and preen. The only birdie bread I've made is my own concoction. It's kind of custardy though instead of like a real bread so maybe she would like it since it's softish. I crush up pellets, smash up a cooked sweet potatoe, add about 2 cups of organic rolled oats, some cinnamon, an egg and enough water to moisten. Then a cook it in a pie dish for about 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees. Sometimes I add other chopped vegetables too. Sunny and I will keep sending good thoughts to BabyMoo.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I think it's really good that she's trying to eat and preen. The only birdie bread I've made is my own concoction. It's kind of custardy though instead of like a real bread so maybe she would like it since it's softish. I crush up pellets, smash up a cooked sweet potatoe, add about 2 cups of organic rolled oats, some cinnamon, an egg and enough water to moisten. Then a cook it in a pie dish for about 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees. Sometimes I add other chopped vegetables too. Sunny and I will keep sending good thoughts to BabyMoo.


Thank you for the recipe. I will have to try that. I might have to go with regular potato. BabyMoo doesn't like sweet potato but does like regular potato. 
Thank you again and for the well wishes.

Caro


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You could try unflavored pedialyte too in addition to her water--it'll help her keep hydrated and might give her some more energy.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> Then a cook it in a pie dish for about 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees. Sometimes I add other chopped vegetables too. Sunny and I will keep sending good thoughts to BabyMoo.


One question, do you add oil to keep it from sticking? I added a little tiny bit of safflower oil last time I made her the bread and I was worried about the oil but I didn't want it to stick.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> You could try unflavored pedialyte too in addition to her water--it'll help her keep hydrated and might give her some more energy.


What a wonderful idea. I'll go get some right now. Thanks!!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so happy for you that she is home because that may very well be a good thing. I know how special our little tiel friends are. I have 4, one I just got a few days ago and I already love her to pieces. She is also a lutino like yours. Cockatiels are special little creatures I think, and you can't help but be crazy about them. I know how you feel to some extent because we also had a parakeet that had an accident and died instantly. I was devastated and cried so much. It is painful to have our little birds in pain or sickness without knowing the outcome. I wish your little one the best and hope she will be fine. Good luck and I'm sure you and your family are taking very good care of her. She is lucky to have all of you. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear! What a heart renching post. 
Caro, you and your family need to stay strong for your Baby Moo. She is in the best place being at home (hopefully a good sign).
My Skiddles has been quite ill over the last couple of weeks (she's only 6 months old) - in birdy hospital for two nights then home and them back in for five nights. I know how you feel when you see them just wanting to sleep - happy one minutes then snoozing the next.
You are giving her all the love you can. And no, 'she's old' is not the answer. It is a factor but not the solution.
My love goes out to you and your Baby Moo.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My best wishes to you and your beautiful baby girl. Twenty is not that old, let's hope she makes a good recovery,keep positive and you will be in my prayers


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

*hugs*

You and BabyMoo will be in my thoughts. Hang on there little one! You have a lot of people rooting for you.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Whiskeybird and I are sending thoughts and prayers your way. They really are our feathered kids and I can't imagine how you're feeling. Big hugs from our flock to yours. :wf cinnamon:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

best wishes to you and Baby Moo. stay strong!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

C'moooon Baby Moo! You can do it! **Hugs to all**


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> One question, do you add oil to keep it from sticking? I added a little tiny bit of safflower oil last time I made her the bread and I was worried about the oil but I didn't want it to stick.


I rub just a little bit of olive oil on the dish to keep it from sticking. I'm a little paranoid too about using too much oil.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update. 

Thank you for continuing to read about BabyMoo and for your support. It means so so much to my whole family and to my little girl. I writing kind of in a hurry to let everyone know that BabyMoo is doing the same today. Her weight is 95g right now. Last night it was 96g and this AM it was 94g. She has been eating some of the things that she likes but not as much as she used to. She has been drinking water with pedialite. I'm so glad she is drinking water. I felt that she has started to drink more water the last day or so. I was getting worried b/c I hadn't seen her drink when we took her to the ER. I'm trying to encourage her to eat by sitting with her and eating by her side. She is in a room that I'm keeping at 80 degrees so since it is hot outside at least that room is warm. I have been letting her rest a lot taking her out of her fish tank just to eat and play a little (about 30 min every 2-3 hrs). I might bring her out into one of the other rooms and use her light (she has a light that produces heat) so that she doesn't feel abandoned b/c I feel like she is depressed. She has greeted me and played some but I'm worried that she might also be sad. Anyway, I'll come back and read everyone with more time later. There are some posts that I haven't read that I'm dying to read. I have to run to the Dr. in a few mins. 

Thank you again everyone.
Caro and BabyMoo


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

I am following this post and praying for your wee girl. Sending love and hugs to you all. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am very sorry for what you are going through....It really does suck...i lost my Barney in december....She was 28 but showed no sign of illness....as a matter of fact she died in her food dish...she ate and drank till the end....I was crushed over 20 years is a long long time to have a feather baby.....I truly wish you well and it took some time to heal but I buried her in my flower bed with a pretty painted rock where I can still go talk to her...She will forever be in my heart and I once again am very sorry for your heart ache..Cherish your time with her and I hope and pray she shows improvement


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellena said:


> I'm so happy for you that she is home because that may very well be a good thing. I know how special our little tiel friends are. I have 4, one I just got a few days ago and I already love her to pieces. She is also a lutino like yours. Cockatiels are special little creatures I think, and you can't help but be crazy about them. I know how you feel to some extent because we also had a parakeet that had an accident and died instantly. I was devastated and cried so much. It is painful to have our little birds in pain or sickness without knowing the outcome. I wish your little one the best and hope she will be fine. Good luck and I'm sure you and your family are taking very good care of her. She is lucky to have all of you. Take care and keep us posted.


Hello Hellena. Thank you for your support. Congratulations on your new baby tiel. Your new baby is a Lutino. She most be beautiful. I love BabyMoo's Lutino look. Cockatiels are so easy to love. For the most part they are always friendly, happy, playful. They can have a strong personality some time but they are so cute and adorable that even when they are being crazy they are easy to just want to have around. BabyMoo loves exploring. I some times call her "Dora la exploradora" like the cartoon b/c she can go for hrs looking under the couch and going around the room exploring. I miss seeing her do that but today she did it a little bit. She got out of her cage and started exploring around it. It made my day b/c it is a sign that she might be getting better and I hope that with all of my heart. 

Parakeets are beautiful too. I love their many colors and when I go to the pet store to get treats/food for BabyMoo, I always stop by to look at them. It is very painful loosing a dear pet friend. I cried all day yesterday and today I had a hard time getting going but thinking about trying to get her get well motivated me. The best thing was seeing her say "hello" to me every time I went to see her today. Thank you for the well wishes. I will continue to keep everyone posted. Your support has been wonderful and it has helped me so very much. It is good to know that there are people in the world who love a tiel (or several tiels) the way that I love mine. Enjoy your 4 babies and have fun teaching the new baby new tricks. 

Thank you again,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm still following your posts Caro, and it's so good to see that Baby Moo is showing signs of improvement.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Oh dear! What a heart renching post.
> Caro, you and your family need to stay strong for your Baby Moo. She is in the best place being at home (hopefully a good sign).
> My Skiddles has been quite ill over the last couple of weeks (she's only 6 months old) - in birdy hospital for two nights then home and them back in for five nights. I know how you feel when you see them just wanting to sleep - happy one minutes then snoozing the next.
> You are giving her all the love you can. And no, 'she's old' is not the answer. It is a factor but not the solution.
> My love goes out to you and your Baby Moo.


Hello Mezza. Yes, you are right, we are but yesterday was a very hard day. Today, after seeing BabyMoo look more alive, I'm feeling a little bit stronger. Sad still b/c we don't really know what her new situation will bring ... not being able to see with one eye has made her prone to falls and I can tell that she misses seeing. I feel so sad for her because of her eye. I used to say that she could see everything b/c she was always so aware of everything and now my little girl is blind of one eye. Today it broke my heart watching her go over to her big cage and looking at it. I know she wants to go in it but for now she can't. She fell from there on Monday and for the most part I'm keeping her in the fish tank. I let her stay in a small one that she has while I'm feeding her but she fell from there too today. You are right though ... I have to stay strong and think of positive things.

Oh, little Skiddles is sick too. Poor baby. It breaks my heart. She is so young. I have read your posts in the past. The news makes me sad. She is beautiful. Her picture reminds me of BabyMoo. Do you have a post for her about her illness? I would love to visit it and give your support as well. I wish with all of my heart that Skiddles gets well soon. We all have to stay strong for our little ones. Thank you for your support. 

My love goes out to you and your Skiddles as well. Get well soon little Skiddles.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

eduardo said:


> My best wishes to you and your beautiful baby girl. Twenty is not that old, let's hope she makes a good recovery,keep positive and you will be in my prayers


Thank you Eduardo. Your support means a lot. 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

echolalia said:


> *hugs*
> 
> You and BabyMoo will be in my thoughts. Hang on there little one! You have a lot of people rooting for you.


Hello Echolalia. Thank you for your support and well wishes. It really means a lot. I'll pass the message to BabyMoo 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

WhiskeyBird said:


> Whiskeybird and I are sending thoughts and prayers your way. They really are our feathered kids and I can't imagine how you're feeling. Big hugs from our flock to yours. :wf cinnamon:


Hello WhiskeyBird's human, Whiskeybird, and flock. Thank you for the support and well wishes. They really are our feathered kids. I have lost a lot of sleep this last couple of days worrying about her ... just like my own kid. Thank you for the hugs. I will pass them to BabyMoo in the morning when I get her up for her morning feeding.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> best wishes to you and Baby Moo. stay strong!


Thank you Ollieandme for the the well wishes and the support. It help really has helped us build up stregth.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> C'moooon Baby Moo! You can do it! **Hugs to all**


Thank you for your words and the support. I'll pass the message to BabyMoo first thing in the morning. Hugs.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I rub just a little bit of olive oil on the dish to keep it from sticking. I'm a little paranoid too about using too much oil.


I see. I did the same thing last time but used safflower oil. I used very very little and wiped it clean after I baked it (pass paper towel over it ... she was already feeling a little under the weather and I was trying to be extra cautious).

Thank you for sharing.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Fifi28 said:


> I am following this post and praying for your wee girl. Sending love and hugs to you all. xxxxxxxxxx


Hello Fifi28. Thank you for being there for us and following our post. Your support is helping. I will pass the hugs to BabyMoo first thing in the morning. Thank you, hugs.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear that. And I mean that as sincerely as I can. We are ALWAYS here for you and are waiting and wishing your little girl is ok :flowers:


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

KerriMac0216 said:


> I am very sorry for what you are going through....It really does suck...i lost my Barney in december....She was 28 but showed no sign of illness....as a matter of fact she died in her food dish...she ate and drank till the end....I was crushed over 20 years is a long long time to have a feather baby.....I truly wish you well and it took some time to heal but I buried her in my flower bed with a pretty painted rock where I can still go talk to her...She will forever be in my heart and I once again am very sorry for your heart ache..Cherish your time with her and I hope and pray she shows improvement


Hello KerriMac0216. Thank you so very much for sharing your story. I'm sad about your loss. I can imagine the pain and I'm praying that I don't have to go through it yet. 28 years ... how wonderful, though, we wish they stayed a lot loner. You most have so many good memories of Barney. I have a lot of pictures of BabyMoo. I don't know what I'm going to do when BabyMoo leaves. I don't think that I'll be able to look at her pictures for a while when that happens. They all have too one day and well, we just hope is not any time soon. It seems that Barney died peacefully ... in his environment. I have thought about the burial process and it makes me very sad. I have also thought about the empty house and it crushes me. Just having her gone while she was at the Hospital made me sick. Yesterday and today that she has been in her room without being out in the family room with us has made me sad thinking that it will be that way if she leaves. All day today I missed her but knowing that I could go see her in her room made me very happy. I can only imagine what you feel. We will cherish the time we have together. Thank you for sharing your story even though I know that it most be painful to talk about it. Hang in there. I know that the pain doesn't go away but we hope that with time we are able to feel better. Thank you for the well wishes. May it be so. 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Nymphicus said:


> I'm still following your posts Caro, and it's so good to see that Baby Moo is showing signs of improvement.


Thank you!! It truly means a lot to have so much support. I have started thinking tonight, and I hope that it is not just wishful thinking, that she might be improving some. I sure hope so. We'll see how she does tomorrow. Thank you again.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that. And I mean that as sincerely as I can. We are ALWAYS here for you and are waiting and wishing your little girl is ok :flowers:


Thank you Lougirl. We appreciate all the wonderful support from everyone. Thank you for the well wishes and for being here for us.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update.

Everyone has been so supportive and I want to let everyone know that your support has helped me gather strength. Yesterday I felt so crushed and you all helped me get up and give BabyMoo what she needs. I truly believe that all the support and love has carried over to BabyMoo. I might be wrong or maybe it is just wishful thinking but tonight I'm thinking that she might be a little bit better. I'm so hoping I'm right. I'm thanking the Almighty for all of the blessings today and for all the help from this wonderful group of cockatiel lovers. 

I want to share that BabyMoo ate more today than she did yesterday and she drank more water too. Tonight she weighed 100g. To me that means a lot. I'm going to bed feeling blessed and hoping that tomorrow is a better day. I'll keep you all posted.

Thank you for being so supportive.

Hugs,
Caro and BabyMoo


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds postive  100 gms is a great weight! Ollie only weighs 84 and she's healthy. keep at it Baby Moo!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just logged on to find your post.

Poor Baby Moo. And you  I know how hard it is to watch them get sick and feel like nothing helps. I am so glad that she has put on some weight too.

I will keep you and Baby Moo in my thoughts and prayers and hope that she will overcome this obstacle and stay with you longer.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

you're both in our thoughts. we hope baby moo remains as strong as she has for the past 20 years. x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad BabyMoo is putting on weight. Keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*baby moo*

I am sorry your beloved friend is so ill. It is heart-wrenching. I lost my lutino cockatiel to cancer last October. She was almost 13. She had some bad days, but mostly she seemed pretty good up until the day she died. I wish you peace.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> sounds postive  100 gms is a great weight! Ollie only weighs 84 and she's healthy. keep at it Baby Moo!


Thank you! I'm happy because her ideal weight is b/w 106-110. She has even gone up to 116g before. The Vet says that she is a tall tiel. 95g for BabyMoo is not a good weight b/c it already shows her collar bone. Last Wed she was 106g so you can imagine that watching her go from 94g to 100g really makes my day. Now I'm hoping that she can keep increasing her weight. 

Thank you for your support. I'll pass the message to my little girl.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

anthrogirl80 said:


> I just logged on to find your post.
> 
> Poor Baby Moo. And you  I know how hard it is to watch them get sick and feel like nothing helps. I am so glad that she has put on some weight too.
> 
> I will keep you and Baby Moo in my thoughts and prayers and hope that she will overcome this obstacle and stay with you longer.


Thank you! That is so sweet of you to say. Your support means a lot.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

dearblythe said:


> you're both in our thoughts. we hope baby moo remains as strong as she has for the past 20 years. x


Thank you ... really. It means a lot to know we have so much support. She has stayed strong for 20 years and she even fought getting sick 3 years ago. So thank you for pointing that out. It helps me realize that she has been strong and that she might continue being strong now too.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm glad BabyMoo is putting on weight. Keep us posted as to how she is doing.


Yes, me too. Thank you! 100g last night made me very happy. She was 100 at noon today too so I'm staying positive.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Janalee said:


> I am sorry your beloved friend is so ill. It is heart-wrenching. I lost my lutino cockatiel to cancer last October. She was almost 13. She had some bad days, but mostly she seemed pretty good up until the day she died. I wish you peace.


Hello. Thank you for sharing your story. Cancer, strokes, tumors ... they all scare me so much. I'm glad your tiel had pretty good days there at the end. 13 y/o is young in my opinion. Thank you for your support. Peace is definitely a good thing to wish for. Thank you!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update.

Hello everyone. I bring an update. BabyMoo seems to be the same as yesterday and a little bit better than Monday. She has slept a lot this last few days and if she hasn't slept then she has definitely rested a lot. I'm keeping her in her fish tank most of the time with a couple of blankets on. I do leave more light space in the day time so that she can tell that it is day and so that she can see her food. Yesterday she ran to the front part of the fish tank when she saw me come in one time in the afternoon. It made me giggle b/c it got me thinking that maybe she was starting to feel more rested. 

She is still being picky about her food. At lunch she said "no" to broccoli and tofu today. She ate some tortilla dipped in egg (microwaved for a few seconds to cook the egg). She also accepted a gluten free cornflake. She has been drinking her water with pedialite and vitamins. I'm giving her very little pedialite to be on the safe side. 

Something I wanted to share with you. I don't know what to make of this. I'm wondering, is she happy or is she pretending? Today at lunch she started to take a batch in her drinking water (just her head) ... with pedialite, vitamins and all. I didn't spray her b/c I don't want her to get a cold on top of everything. I didn't know what to do. I wanted to grab her out of it but at the same time I thought that if she is happy maybe she should deep her face in it for a second. I hope I did right. I wonder if it means that she is happy or is she just pretending. I know that they pretend to be well even when they are not feeling well. Anyway, she is back in her incubator right now getting some rest and staying warm after all that excitement. 

Overall, she is still tired and not as hungry but seems a little bit happier and more playful.

Thank you again for all your support. I'll bring more updates later.

Caro


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think she's getting happier as she is starting to feel better.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm glad it seems like she's starting to feel a little better. I hope she gets better soon, poor girl.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I think she's getting happier as she is starting to feel better.


I sure hope so. Today she was picky about what she wanted to eat but seems like she slept less and played more. I just went to see if she wanted to eat some more and her cuttlebone was all in pieces ... she had been playing with it while in her fish tank. She hadn't done that before now that she is sick. She used to do it before when I over slept and she stayed in there extra time on the weekends (the fish tank has been her bed for several years). I made her omelet (egg mixed with formula with no oil to fry it) but she didn't want it. I saved it for later. Maybe she'll take it tomorrow. I have offered her pellets and she takes them but throws them like she is playing ball. I really do hope she is doing better and not just pretending


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

KatiaAnn said:


> I'm glad it seems like she's starting to feel a little better. I hope she gets better soon, poor girl.


I really do hope so. There is still the issue of maybe having had a stroke or a possible tumor but I sure hope that she is getting better. Thank you for your support


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update:

Hello everyone. I'm bringing an update. BabyMoo is still recuperating. Today was very similar to yesterday but I think that she slept less than she did yesterday and played more. She is still in her fish tank for the majority of the time but I noticed that she destroyed her cuttlebone about an hour ago while in the fish tank. That is something that she hadn't done before while sick. She does do it on the weekends when I oversleep and if she stays there longer than she is used to. I guess she does it to pass the time  

Also, I weighed her about an hour ago and she weighs 101g. After seeing that she is more awake and doing better with her weight, I decided to let her come out of her room for 5 minutes and into my bedroom. My bedroom is colder so only for 5 minutes. She looked around and pretended to get stuff off the floor ... such a silly girl. Even when she is sick she is telling me to dust, lol! 

She has been very picky with her food. She has pretty much decided that she is not going to eat pellets. I have offered them but she just throws them back. Millet she will eat but broccoli forget it. I tried giving her a nibble of millet and then a nibble of broccoli but she quickly realized what I was doing and got upset. I offered carrots and the same story. I'm going to have to get more creative. She is being too picky. I tried making her an omelet (egg, formula ... fried without oil) and that didn't work either. She did accept a salt free tortilla chip though. 

Anyway, that is what went on today. Thank you again for continuing to read and for all of your support. It has meant a lot this last couple of days.

Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

keep persevering! i really hope things pick up for you two


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> keep persevering! i really hope things pick up for you two


Thank you!! One day at a time, right?


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm following this thread and hoping for the best! I love that she's playing with the pellets, seems like she's feeling a lot better! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Woodstock sends kisses!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hecken said:


> I'm following this thread and hoping for the best! I love that she's playing with the pellets, seems like she's feeling a lot better! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Woodstock sends kisses!


Hello. Thank you for following and for the so needed support. Yesterday she was throwing the pellets and not eating them but today we had a breakthrough. After a week or so of not wanting to eat pellets, today she ate the pellets I offered her. I had to hand feed them but she ate them. I'm happy about that b/c she is very picky and does not like veggies. 

Thank you for the support and for your comments. Kisses to Woodstock. I'll pass the kisses to BabyMoo 

Caro


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Great to hear she is a little perkier though. 
Hang in there! 
Skiddles hugs and kisses coming your way.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update.

Hello everyone. I'm bringing an update. Today is a week since we noticed that something was different with BabyMoo and that we noticed her eye having problems. She was very sleepy and not eating much. She was also weighing 99g after having weighed 105 the night before (I weigh her at night). I'm thinking that b/c she had stopped eating and drinking water that she was dehydrated. Tonight she weighed 100g and was screaming b/c did not want to go into her tank. She took a huge bath this morning ... again in water with pedialite, vitamins and all. I let her do it because it seems to clear out her sinuses. Her nostrils looked super clean after it. She did not leave her room today but I did let her hang out at her small cage unsupervised for about 45 minutes. She really liked that 

We also had a breakthrough. Today she finally ate pellets again. I had to hand feed them to her but she did not throw them down like she was doing the previous days. I'm happy about that b/c she is a very picky eater and doesn't like veggies. She also ate other things today ... mostly me offering them to her and hand feeding her but she was content to eat them.

Overall, even though her weight is only 1g more than one week ago, her behavior is a lot better and it makes me feel that she is doing better. I'm still worried that she is pretending but having seen her so sleepy and quiet and then more alive, I think she means it. 

Thank you everyone for still following this threat and for your support.

Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds like BabyMoo is recovering nicely. I'm so glad.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so happy she's feeling better!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*sunnysmom*, *cknauf*: Thank you for continuing to read. Today she has been a little bit tired. Yesterday my sister came for a visit and my husband was home as well. BabyMoo was super excited. She did not want to stay in her fish tank so we let her out a little bit. She started acting like her old self but today she is tired. She has maintained a better weight (today 103g in the morning) so I'm hoping that she is just tired from yesterday. Right now she is sleeping and gets upset if disrupted so I'll let her sleep as much as she needs today with breaks in b/w to feed her. 

Today I'm feeling very sad about her eye. I wish I knew what really happened to it. I was looking at some pictures from Feb and her eye appeared fine. Yesterday my sister and I took a look at it in the light and it is gray on top of the pupil. We tested her vision and she can't see out of it for sure. I'm very sad and wished I could help her see again but with cataracts, the only solution is surgery, which she couldn't have b/c of her age (anesthetics at her age can kill her). 

Anyway, I wanted to give an update.

Thank you again,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update on Baby Moo Caro, I continue to hold you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad babymoo Is starting to recover 
Hope her eye gets better


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *Nimphycus* and *Baruch*. She has kept her eye open a lot more now than at first. I've been putting in antibiotic with steroid drops that the vet at the ER gave us. I'm hopeful that they will help. It is so hard getting the drop in there though. On a good note, she continues to eat and gain weight. The negative thing is that she is still being very picky about what she eats ... has started eating pellets though. I've been creative about what I offer her and how. For example, tonight I mixed rice with carrot juice with egg on it to make a tortilla out of it. She loved it. I microwaved it and it came out as a rice tortilla. I offered her broccoli in the afternoon and she refused to eat it. I put a salt free tortilla chip on top of it to get her to try it (she used to love broccoli) and she ate around it. The good thing is that she has gained the weight that she lost and more. Now I'm watching her to make sure that she doesn't gain too much. Today she was very tired about yesterday's day of fun but in the afternoon she was looking more rested.

Thank you again for keeping us in your thoughts and thank you for the well wishes. It has been a week since she went to the ER so I'm happy that she is doing better.

Caro :tiel4:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i really hope she starts to pick up soon. and that you can convince her to eat a bit


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> i really hope she starts to pick up soon. and that you can convince her to eat a bit


Thank you. She has been eating but she just doesn't want to eat her veggies. She mostly wants seeds, millet, bread, rice, GF cornflakes, so I'm trying to be creative. 

Fortunately, she has gained the weight she had lost plus more. Tonight she weighed 109g. This really surprised me and made me happy to see. Last day I weighed her before we noticed that she was sick, she weighed 105g. Exactly one week from tonight, she weight 96g. I'm glad about her weight but I really need her to increase her nutritional intake. I allowed her to eat more seeds and millets than she is used to b/c of the sudden weight loss but now she is being picky. I'm going to have to help her transition.

Thank you for continuing to follow this post and for your support  

P.S. Your babies are so cute.

Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad she's better. Because of her age, the cataracts may be normal (I know older dogs can get them.) It'll make things a little more difficult, but it sounds like she's doing tons better.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad she's doing ok!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad BabyMoo is continuing to improve.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello *Roxy* *Culver*, *Ludanmei*, and *Sunnysmom*,

Thank you for continuing to be so supportive. We are hoping that all it is going on is that the cataract doesn't let her see. I'm thinking that maybe she had an infection in her eye and that was why she closed it ...??? I'm continuing to put in the antibiotic/steroid the vet gave her. I'll discontinue it soon since it is going to be time for that soon. 

BabyMoo is doing well. She seems to be back to her old self. Well, except for the fact that she can't see with her right eye. She is playful, hungry, eating, gaining weight. I'm still letting her take naps during the day in her fish tank. She seems to enjoy that. I'm also letting her hang out in the family room with us. She is in her cage with a blanket on half of it and a heating lamp so that she doesn't get cold from the AC. She seems to be happy and healthier. Today she weighed 110g in the morning. Last night she weighed 114g (she had just eaten). Anyway, I'm very happy with her progress. 

I want to thank everyone for your support during a very hard time. You help me have the strength and hope that I needed to help BabyMoo get well. We don't know if she had a stroke or if she has a tumor but she is doing better and even back to her old self. All we can do now is enjoy her and let God and time decide. 

Thank you everyone. 

Hugs!!
Caro and BabyMoo


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

That is good news Caro, Baby Moo seems to be coming along in leaps and bounds. :clap:


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing so well!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

thats great news


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for your continuous support.

I need more advice please. BabyMoo started having smelling droppings every morning. She sleeps in a fish tank so when she gets up in the morning she has a large dropping. I noticed that it was very smelly. Friday I called the vet and told him and he told me not to worry that it was probably the vitamins that he gave her, which I put in her water (B12, etc.). I still worried b/c she had had the vitamins before without problems. I thought that maybe she was getting too many vitamins b/c her pellets have vitamins as well and her seeds too. So I decided to stop giving her the vitamins in the water during the weekend to see if the smell went away. 

Yesterday and today the smell was less. This morning she had apple and some cornflakes (without zinc). On the cornflakes I put a little bit of sweet potato with corn baby food. She doesn't like it but she doesn't like veggies and I was doing it to trick her into eating it which she has during the last few days. 

Anyway, I left to do some work between 11a-3p and when I got home I got her out of her fish tank, where she stays now when I'm not home to prevent falls (blind on one eye). She had a dropping which was expectedly large (not as large as the morning one though) and it was black. It was formed but black. I got some of it with a Q-tip and put peroxide on it to see if it bubbled b/c bloods makes peroxide bubble. It didn't. But all afternoon her droppings have been black. 

Now, she has had black droppings before once several years ago and the other about a year ago. The first time the vet said that it was fine ... nothing wrong. The second time since she only did it on 2 droppings and then it went back to the regular color, we didn't worry. So today I called the vet again and he said not to worry but I'm very worried. I'm worried that it might be blood. I'm also upset b/c the vet keeps blaming it all on her age and he basically told me over the phone today that there is nothing else he can do. That she is old and that she will probably die soon. I think that is very mean. I'm very sad. 

I actually thought today that she was dying because she was also very sleepy and not wanting to eat. He said what he said and it just thought "this is it". I ran to the store to get gatorade before I left I gave her 2 drops of the vitamins right into her beak. I also wetted my finger and gave her some water. When I returned she was a little bit better. She wasn't as sleepy and ate some from my hand. She also drank water on her own, which at that point had gatorade and her vitamins. I'm still very worried though. All afternoon her droppings were black, including tonight's. They are well formed though. I don't know what to think. She was doing better tonight. In a better mood and more happy and moving around. She even said hello to my husband when he got home. 

What are your thoughts? What do you think about the black droppings? The smelly morning droppings? I asked the vet if it could be that she had an egg and he told me "no b/c if she did she would be straining". He didn't want to see her. He has basically given up on her. I haven't though but I'm very worried about what could be going on. The last black dropping did not react to peroxide. Could it be the apple? She has eaten apple before but not recently. When she was acting sick this afternoon, all she wanted was for me to baby her. She let me pet her back and wing feathers which she doesn't allow. Tonight I tried again and she fought me ... she is doing better tonight ... she only likes scritches on her head and ears.

Thank you for reading and for your support.

Caro

P.S. My apologize about the long message.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Black droppings are caused by one of two things -- either from a lack of eating, or from internal bleeding. 

If she's still having large, formed droppings then it seems unlikely that they are black from lack of appetite. In that case, it does seem likely that there is internal bleeding. I'm not sure blood that's been digested would react to peroxide. One way you can test whether it's blood is to take some of the dropping and smear it on a piece of white paper, then hold it up to the light. If the smear turns out dark green, then the dark dropping is from lack of appetite. If it's reddish, black, or brown, then there is bleeding. 

Given the smell, the black droppings, and the lethargy, I would be suspicious of a GI bacterial infection. If the vet doesn't want to see her, will he do a gram stain on a poop sample you bring in? It's a simple test and you'd be paying him to do it, so I really see no good professional or ethical reason for him to refuse. 

Is there any option to see a different vet? Even one less experienced might be better if they are willing to work with you instead of giving up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To be honest, I'd find a new vet. One who has already given up on her is only going to be useless to you. Normal dog and cat vets can do a gram stain on poop just as easily as a bird vet. They can also prescribe antibiotics for her if it is a bacterial infection (which I agree with enigma, I think it is too, since you did say she was lethargic when you got home.) A little bit of honey in her water will help her perk up too and give her the energy she needs til you can get the gram stain done.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry BabyMoo is having problems. : ( I agree with enigma- is there another vet you can try to see? It makes me really upset when vets just shrug a tiel off based on its age. It does sound like BabyMoo does needs to see a vet again. I know this is all so stressful for you. Sorry. Keep us posted.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Also that wasn't right at all! Why did he say to give up because she will die very soon
I would also stick with switching


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone. I'm back. Thank you for your advice. This morning her AM dropping looked good. No smell, no black color. I still decided to call another vet who was just recently recommended to me. She is a cat and bird vet and her clinic has 3 vets. It is about 45min - 1hr from my house but better than going all the way to the vet who she sees when she is with my sister (almost 2 hrs away). I'll call her regular vet Dr. A as I write this message. 

Anyway, during my break at work today I came in and read Enigma731's message (the others weren't there yet). I immediately called this new vet, I'll call her Dr. M (for purposes of this message). I had checked out her page last night and I liked what I saw and read. So I called and explained her symptoms. They told me that it was an emergency and to rush her to them  My manager, who is such a good person, gave me the time to go get it done even though she really needed me today at work. I went home, got BabyMoo, who at the moment was happy, alert but not hungry. 

Her dropping during the time when I got home had a little piece that was black. I grabbed the droppings, put the whole thing in a bag and took it with me. We got to the vet a little bit later than the appointment time but they were nice and helped us out. Immediately Dr. M checked her for bacteria. She has bacteria. My poor baby is truly sick. The other vet that saw her last time is terrible (he has only seen her 2 times her whole life out of necessity). I'll call him Dr. R (for purposes of this message). Dr. A did a droppings test last month when we took her to the ER but all was negative. Anyway, Dr. M, the new vet, checked her beak, throat, and droppings. All were positive. Why? My poor baby is sicker than I thought. I'm so very sad. Also, Dr M said that she had blood in her throat.

You, who have been following her progress, might remember that last month when all this got started and I took her to Dr. R that she had blood. We noticed it when we tried to needle feed her. Then at his office she had blood again. All he said then was that her trachea seemed irritated and not to worry about it ... and again, the same thing about being old.

So she has bacteria and blood in droppings and throat. Her eye is also irritated and protruding a little bit. Dr. M thinks that maybe it is sinusitis but she is not sure. She had to stay for at least 24 hrs for treatment and observation. The Dr. will do a more detailed culture, which was very expensive but I thought it was important to get done. They will start her on antibiotics and fluids/feedings. She will also be in an incubator. Since she gained weight fast, 120g now when one month ago she was 94-96g, I was worried that it was an egg. The vet checked her and did not feel an egg but she did say that she was weighing a lot. She is a tall tiel though. The vet mentioned her age and said she is old but she only said it once and moved on to diagnosing and treating. I told her about Dr. R. and she said that she was glad that I had made the decision to look for a second opinion.

Thank you everyone for your advice and support. What would I do without this forum. I really appreciate having it and having all of you. 

I don't know what the future hold for BabyMoo but I'm hopefully that she'll pull through. I'm very sad though. I hated leaving her. We have never had to leave her. I asked the vet how in the world she got so much bacteria and she said that the older the tiel, the easier it is for them to get bacteria b/c their immune systems are lower. They put their feet in their beak and their feet touch things with bacteria, which is every where. Anyway, I'm sad, I'm hopeful and glad to have your support through all this. I'm also glad that finally a vet is trying to help her. 

Thank you!!!
Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad you got her to a different vet. I'm sorry that she has such a bad infection, but look -- now you have lab results that point toward a specific treatment where before you had no direction. I think it's always better to be able to diagnose the problem. I'll be sending you and her good thoughts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O I'm so glad you went to someone else. That other Dr wasn't going to be very much help, especially seeing as how she's obviously very sick the poor baby. I'll be keeping her and you in my thoughts!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I'm glad you got her to a different vet. I'm sorry that she has such a bad infection, but look -- now you have lab results that point toward a specific treatment where before you had no direction. I think it's always better to be able to diagnose the problem. I'll be sending you and her good thoughts.


Thank you. You are right. I'm very worried though. She has it everywhere (beak, nose, droppings). I just hope that it hasn't made it to her blood. I'm SO worried. Like _Sunnysmom_ said, this whole thing is very stressful. Dr. M said that she would also treat for yeast. I wonder if all the bread she has been eating lately made things worst. She doesn't usually eat bread b/c I don't eat bread (allergy) but I bought her some so that I could mix it with baby food (veggies) and egg. She likes bread and has eaten it before but not in a long time until now. Also, I did give her honey when she was sick, something that I usually don't do but I wanted to get her to eat and she likes honey. Sugars increase yeast and bread and honey have sugar, plus bread has yeast. 

You are right though. At least now we know what is wrong and she is being treated. I'm supposed to call this afternoon to see how she is progressing. I'm scared to do so. I don't want to hear that she is doing worse. Thank you for the good thoughts 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> O I'm so glad you went to someone else. That other Dr wasn't going to be very much help, especially seeing as how she's obviously very sick the poor baby. I'll be keeping her and you in my thoughts!


Thank you!!! I agree. I thought the same thing. I didn't want to have to deal with him not wanting to help when my poor baby is so sick. If the Dr. doesn't work with you then it is better to look somewhere else. There is a saying that says: "If you are not part of the solution, then you are part of the problem"? Something like that. It applies to Drs who don't want to help. Thank you for your kind words and good thoughts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The honey is probably what helped keep her going this long...it has natural antibiotic properties so that probably helped her feel better.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Baruch said:


> Also that wasn't right at all! Why did he say to give up because she will die very soon
> I would also stick with switching


It was very mean and it hurt a lot. It made me cry and I started to think at that moment that maybe he was right. That maybe she was dying. But the thought didn't last long. I thought I had to do something. I don't know why he does that. He is an avian vet. I don't understand. The new vet, Dr. M, has done surgery on tiels older that BabyMoo. I was surprised. She told me b/c I told her not to sedate b/c I was worried about her age and not coming out of it. She told me about the sedation that she has used in older tiels. Anyway, for now we are not sedating. There is no need unless we want x-rays but I'm glad the the new vet has worked with older tiels. 

Thank you for your support.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> The honey is probably what helped keep her going this long...it has natural antibiotic properties so that probably helped her feel better.


My poor baby. She likes honey. Also the gatorade I gave her at the beginning. It got her more alert. I didn't give her too much so you are probably right. It helped more than hurt.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Also the gatorade I gave her at the beginning. It got her more alert. I didn't give her too much so you are probably right. It helped more than hurt.


The combo of both helped give her extra energy which was a good thing. Honey is actually good for tiels so there was nothing wrong with you giving it to her. You did just fine.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad this new vet is trying to help BabyMoo. The first vet I ever took Sunny to basically told me I was crazy when I told him there was something wrong with Sunny's droppings. (And he also told me when I refused to let him clip Sunny's wings- "you know he can fly" Really? A bird can fly?) Anyway, like you, I found a second vet who was able to help Sunny. Sunny also has problems with his immune system because of his age and had picked up a bacteria. Subsequently, my vet and I decided to give Sunny daily probiotics since he has trouble maintaining his "good" bacteria. That might be something to ask your vet about when BabyMoo gets better. And I'm saying when, not if, because I really believe she will be okay. Sending you both good thoughts.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The yeast in bread wouldn't cause a yeast infection; it's a completely different organism than the yeast found inside of a bird's body that can grow out of control. And it is true that sugar increases yeast growth, but it also sounds like the honey and gatorade may have saved her life. I wouldn't question your decision to give that. A yeast infection can be easily treated if she does have one.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm so glad this new vet is trying to help BabyMoo. The first vet I ever took Sunny to basically told me I was crazy when I told him there was something wrong with Sunny's droppings. (And he also told me when I refused to let him clip Sunny's wings- "you know he can fly" Really? A bird can fly?) Anyway, like you, I found a second vet who was able to help Sunny. Sunny also has problems with his immune system because of his age and had picked up a bacteria. Subsequently, my vet and I decided to give Sunny daily probiotics since he has trouble maintaining his "good" bacteria. That might be something to ask your vet about when BabyMoo gets better. And I'm saying when, not if, because I really believe she will be okay. Sending you both good thoughts.


Sunnysmom, thank you!! I'm too staying positive. How old is Sunny again? It gives me hope that BabyMoo too will get well from this terrible infection. BabyMoo takes Probiotics. She takes Prime concentrated vitamin, mineral, amino acid supplement with Lactobacillus Acidophilus and Streptococcus Faecium. She doesn't take it every day b/c it is vitamins and she has vitamins in her pellets. What kinds does Sunny take? Maybe I should get something different. I haven't been very religious about giving it because of the vitamins. I didn't want to give her more than needed but the probiotics are good. Also, hers just expired in March and I've been worried about giving it thought she still has a lot left. I have looked for it at the Pet Store but have not found it. I therefore bought some seeds that said that have probiotics. They are the Kaytee kind. I think that is how you spell it. I don't have them with me. I left them with the vet. 

Thank you for the good thoughts and for helping me stay positive.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> The yeast in bread wouldn't cause a yeast infection; it's a completely different organism than the yeast found inside of a bird's body that can grow out of control. And it is true that sugar increases yeast growth, but it also sounds like the honey and gatorade may have saved her life. I wouldn't question your decision to give that. A yeast infection can be easily treated if she does have one.


I've been thinking and thinking ... what did I do wrong? What did we do wrong? If I had only done this. If I had only done that. I guess is normal to want to figure out what went wrong. You are right though. It was the correct decision b/c it got her eating again and from it she gained her weight back ... and more  

I'm going over things in my head because I don't want to do the same wrong thing again ... if in fact we (me and fam) contributed to her infection. I wash my hands most of the time before picking her up (always if I've been outside) and when I give her food. I don't share food with her. I change the bottom of her cage nightly. I give her fresh food and water daily (water sometimes more depending on how it looks). I wash her dishes with soap and water if they have had food and not just pellets or just H2O. I rinse them off with hot water always. Her fish tank stays clean. Her perch stays clean. Even her shoes were she hangs out with paper towel on them, stay clean. Some times they do have an old dropping or two from the day before but I change the paper towel on it often. She has gotten to where she eats droppings. I don't let her do that but she has done it. If I give her fruit or veggies, I wash them well with vinager and water. 

The bread I gave her though, did last her a while but I didn't see mold on it. It did smell strong though. I don't eat it so I thought that is how it is supposed to smell. It gave me allergies just smelling it. I have Gluten allergies. 

Anyway, I just want to make sure I'm not overlooking anything. She is a picky eater and I wished that was different but she has gotten picky as she has aged. I guess that can affect her immune system. It used to be that she ate everything and that is why she could have more seeds than she is allowed now. 

I'm going to clean around to make sure the house is clean when she returns. I do let her walk around and explore corners. I never let her in the kitchen but she is allowed in the bathroom. All I can do is continue doing what I'm doing I guess. Keep things clean and don't let her get into dirty stuff.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I get my probiotics from my vet. So I'm not sure what kind it actually is. It comes in a regular looking medicine bottle and just says avian probiotics. Sunny is about due for a nail clipping though. So I'll ask my vet the next time I'm there what it is. Also, his vet tech told us if we keep the probiotics in the freezer it will stay fresh longer. So that's what we do. I don't give Sunny vitamins, although I debate about it- but since he started eating nutriberries pretty regularly and does eat vegetables, I've opted not to for now. I do give him his probiotics everyday. Oh and Sunny is 16- he'll be 17 this fall.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> I've been thinking and thinking ... what did I do wrong? What did we do wrong? If I had only done this.


I don't think you did anything wrong. I thought the same thing though when Sunny had his "bad" bacteria. I'm borderline fanatical about keeping all of his things clean, etc. When I asked the vet about it he said 1) birds' immune systems, like people, decrease as they age and 2) the type of bacteria Sunny had is found in humans and although normal for humans is harmful for birds. So, just basically from living with people, Sunny got it- in large part because he has trouble maintaining his "good" bacteria, hence the probiotics. BabyMoo could have gotten bacteria from anywhere. I've never let Sunny eat after me, but now I'm careful with my kisses too..... Which the doctor actually said may have been the cause.  I felt horrible, but thankfully Sunny ended up being fine and I think BabyMoo will be too.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I get my probiotics from my vet. So I'm not sure what kind it actually is. It comes in a regular looking medicine bottle and just says avian probiotics. Sunny is about due for a nail clipping though. So I'll ask my vet the next time I'm there what it is. Also, his vet tech told us if we keep the probiotics in the freezer it will stay fresh longer. So that's what we do. I don't give Sunny vitamins, although I debate about it- but since he started eating nutriberries pretty regularly and does eat vegetables, I've opted not to for now. I do give him his probiotics everyday. Oh and Sunny is 16- he'll be 17 this fall.


That is great. I'm so glad he eats veggies. Mine has gotten super picky. Could it be that they make her feel sick? Yes, please do ask. I'm interested. Are Sunny's probiotics liquid or powder? BabyMoos are powder. I will place them in the freezer. The vet told me today to do that too with her formula. Does he eat seeds? Do you place them in the refrig? I don't but I wonder if I should. 16!! Congrats. I remember when BabyMoo was 16 b/c she got sick then also. She had an upper resp infection then. She lost weight and my sister took her to the vet. She was on antibiotics then too and had to be on formula for 2 months. I remember the age b/c my sister used to pray for her to live to "at least 17". That is what she prayed for. She used to say that she would be happy if she made it to 17. Now she is 20  There is hope.

Thank you. Please let me know when you find out. I'm interested.

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> BabyMoo could have gotten bacteria from anywhere. I've never let Sunny eat after me, but now I'm careful with my kisses too..... Which the doctor actually said may have been the cause.  I felt horrible, but thankfully Sunny ended up being fine and I think BabyMoo will be too.


Yeap, there is the kisses. I think they all get them. My husband loves to kiss her on her head. She loves it. And she kisses back on the cheek. I asked the vet today about it and she told me to keep it to a minimal and just on head not beak. She also said that she thought that it was probably ok the way we were giving her kisses since it was just on her head. But she gives kisses too on the cheek and sometimes around my husbands lips so I'm not going to let her do that anymore. When I told my husband about the diagnosis I didn't say anything about the kisses but he said "I hope I didn't make her sick with the kisses  " He too is worried and thinking ... We love her very much though so love is a good medicine ... just a little bit more careful with the kisses.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> That is great. I'm so glad he eats veggies. Mine has gotten super picky. Could it be that they make her feel sick? Yes, please do ask. I'm interested. Are Sunny's probiotics liquid or powder? BabyMoos are powder. I will place them in the freezer. The vet told me today to do that too with her formula. Does he eat seeds? Do you place them in the refrig? I don't but I wonder if I should. 16!! Congrats.


His probiotics are powder. I usually sprinkle some on his rice, broccoli or pasta- three of his favorites, and he just eats the food like normal. So it must not have a bad taste. I would be a little surprised if veggies made BabyMoo sick but I suppose it's possible. Maybe hard to digest? Sunny will only eat raw vegetables (except for cooked sweet potatoes) and cut in tiny pieces. I'd like him to eat even more veggies, but seeing he was a seed junkie when he came to live with us, I consider any vegetables a big success for him. Sunny still does eat seeds. I keep them in the freezer, in part because we had a moth problem from one of our last batches of seed. And it is supposed to keep them fresher. Sunny came to live with us going on 2 years ago. So we haven't really had him that long, but I hope everyday that he sees his twenties, if not thirties.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Chances are you'll never know what happened. I know you don't want to give up on her because of her age and I agree that older birds shouldn't be written off, but the truth is that bodies don't work as well as they age. This is true for humans and for birds and for everything alive. Her immune system is probably weaker, her organ function is probably less efficient than when she was younger, and all of that can predispose her to getting an infection. The best you can do is to keep her as healthy as possible in an environment that's as clean as possible. Beating yourself up really won't accomplish anything except wear you down, which will make it harder to care for her.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> His probiotics are powder. I usually sprinkle some on his rice, broccoli or pasta- three of his favorites, ...


That is a good idea. Sprinkle it. BabyMoo loves rice and pasta also. And used to be crazy over broccoli, except lately. She likes potato but hates sweet potato. Likes apples and some (very small amount) of banana. Doesn't like carrots. She runs away for veggies. You are doing good. Only 2 years and he eats some veggies. Have you tried corn. BabyMoo likes corn. BabyMoo likes her veggies cooked, which takes away the vitamins but that is what she likes. I've been trying to get her to like broccoli that has only been boiled for a few seconds but maybe that is why she hasn't liked it lately. The seeds then are very cold when you give them to him. BabyMoo's seeds developed an infestation of some bug also. I didn't buy them. My sister did and she bought them from the Pet Store so I don't know why they would have bugs. I asked at the Pet Store and they said that they shouldn't. I'm wishing the same for Sunny ... 20s and 30s.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Chances are you'll never know what happened. I know you don't want to give up on her because of her age and I agree that older birds shouldn't be written off, but the truth is that bodies don't work as well as they age. This is true for humans and for birds and for everything alive. Her immune system is probably weaker, her organ function is probably less efficient than when she was younger, and all of that can predispose her to getting an infection. The best you can do is to keep her as healthy as possible in an environment that's as clean as possible. Beating yourself up really won't accomplish anything except wear you down, which will make it harder to care for her.


You are absolutely right on the whole thing. I used to be more carefree with her and she didn't get sick. The age though plays a factor. I wonder how old is 20 in human years? Older humans too have more problems than young ones. My sister has an older dog and she too seems slower lately ... arthritis. Thank you for your honesty. We get caught up in things some times that instead of helping only cause more stress.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Time to call the vet ... I'm nervous.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> You are absolutely right on the whole thing. I used to be more carefree with her and she didn't get sick. The age though plays a factor. I wonder how old is 20 in human years? Older humans too have more problems than young ones. My sister has an older dog and she too seems slower lately ... arthritis. Thank you for your honesty. We get caught up in things some times that instead of helping only cause more stress.


I have a 19 year old, so please believe me when I say I understand. But older birds do need different care than younger birds. I think it would be very old in human years -- like 80s, probably.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I think we need a thread titled "How to care for older cockatiels". There is so much to learn. I would really like to hear from everyone who has older tiels and how they care for them. It would be a good support too. Is there anything like that here?

80 ... my grandmother is 87 and she is not well. Wasn't the oldest 36? That would about 120 ....


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update.

I called the vet. It was a short call but I got to talk to the Dr. BabyMoo is doing the same but they have started her on the antibiotics. The culture results will come back in 1 wk but she has started the antibiotics b/c we can't wait. She will be at the vet's by herself overnight  Dr said I could call at 8 in the AM though and if there is any changes that she will give me a call. I can't wait for 8 to get here. I really miss her in the house. She is my little companion. She seems to be in good hands though. The vet was very nice to her.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Caro I am so sorry you have to go through this horrible ordeal, and I wish BabyMoo and your family all the best! 
I still remember when I had to leave my boy at the vet, he looked so sad and small in that glass cage... I don't think I will ever be able to remove that image from my brain, and it hurts, even though he is now healthy and well. And of course your baby is an older bird so it's even more worrying, being more delicate! 
I hope you get supergood news soon.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

My mom got Alphie when he was about 2 months old, after my mom and dad passed away my brother took him, my brother passed away last year and Alphie is with my sister in law now, he is well over 20 years old and feisty as ever. There were a couple of times we thought he wouldn't bounce back but he did. He has outlived 3 people so far, don't give up on your baby, it sounds like you have taken great care of her, hang in there!


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

I lost Barney December 2012. She was 28 and I had her for 20 of those years....I cried and cried....I honestly knew what it was like to loose my best friend. I am so sorry you have to go through that you obviously love her very much.......She is in my prayers as are you.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *Bobobubu*, *Baruch*, *Buddy's* *Mom*, *KerriMac0216* ...

I appreciate the support and your experiences. Our dear pets become part of the family and our tiel kids.  Barney lived to be 28 ... that is great. I'm sure you have lots of good memories to last you a life time. And Alphie is over 20. That is awesome. They certainly can leave into their 20s! 

Bobobubu, I've been thinking about her tonight. I hope the incubator is not too big. I didn't get to see it. She likes small places to sleep in. She likes to cuddle. I left her stuff with them though ... blankets, etc ... so she would feel at home.

Thank you all again for your good thoughts and constant support.

Hugs,
Caro and BabyMoo


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Head Tilt*

Does anyone know what the head tilt means? The vet mentioned it once today and we were talking about so many things that I didn't get to ask. I got the impression that it was not a good thing though. She has always tilted her head though ... to look at things. Now that she is blind she tilts to look with her good eye. The vet said that she thought she had some head tilt but not too much. If anyone knows can you please share. I hope it is nothing to worry about ... 

Caro


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thinking of you and BabyMoo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know what the head tilt means. Any word from the vet today?

I think your suggestion of putting info together on care for older tiels is a good one. I've looked on the internet before and was unable to find anything that specifically addressed older tiels. 

I'm hoping that BabyMoo is doing well.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

A head tilt means that the bird holds his/her head in an abnormal posture tilted to the side. It's not referring to the bird simply turning her head sideways to look at something, which is a normal behavior. An abnormal persistent head tilt could be indicative of a number of things, including an ear or respiratory infection, or more sinister neurological conditions like a brain tumor. It's possible that BabyMoo has a head tilt due to the loss of vision in one eye, or that it's an additional symptom of whatever caused her to go blind in the first place.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Caro I am sorry Babymoo is sick! This new vet seems great though, and will surely help her get well. My parents have Baby who is a 25 year old tiel(he has been in the family since i was 8), he has definitely slowed down with age and just came back from a bout of illness. I am confident for you and Babymoo!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Ollieandme* ... thank you!

*Sunnysmom* ... I looked it up too and there is very little out there. It seems that there are other older tiels in the forum and it would help older and younger tiel owners. Cockatiels are living longer now with the proper care and very importantly ... nutrition. Thank you!

*Enigma731* ... Thank you for the information. I sure hope nothing too serious, like a tumor  


*Update* ...

BabyMoo is doing the same as yesterday. I'm supposed to call the Dr in one hr to find out more. They had to needle feed her this morning. I'm nervous b/c I got this information from the person answering the phone so I didn't get specifics. She also said that the vet was leaving early and so that means that the vet will not be there if I have to go pick her up. I'm worried that she might still have black droppings though yesterday she had a very small amount of black. I was hoping the antibiotic had started making her feel better but I know that it takes time. Anyway, I'll give an update as soon as I hear anything. Thank you for your constant support through this very hard time.

Caro


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope she recovers easily
You are a great birdie mommy, I bet there are other owners that couldn't care less but you have a golden heart
I hope this should never happen to you again


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *Baruch*. You are very kind. Your words brought tears to my eyes. 19 years of so many good memories I guess  (she was rescued as a baby).

After BabyMoo is gone, I don't want another pet. I have always had a soft spot for animals but I suffer too much when they have to leave. I have lost several dogs as a child and young teenager, but not as an adult. BabyMoo has been around for a while so I didn't have to experience this pain for years. 

Thank you for your kind words.

Caro


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. 

Baby Moo knows she is loved, regardless of her fate at this moment. She is in good hands, and has a owner with a big heart, and she knows it. I know how tough this must be, but try to be strong for your little girl. Remember our birds feed off our own stress and anxiety. I will be thinking of you guys.

(HUGS)


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *bjknight93*. It means a lot to me to read all the support. You are very kind. 


*Update* ...

I just talked to the Dr. and BabyMoo needs to stay in the hospital b/c she is not eating on her own, other than just some millets. 

This might not be much but I feel better because she said that she is not acting depressed. She is alert, bright but just not eating. Her droppings do not have blood and appear normal, specially with the needle feeding (she called it gentle feeding tube). I asked about her throat and the blood b/c that really scared me yesterday when she mentioned it. She said that she saw some RBCs so that makes me feel better. Yesterday I thought she meant that she had seen actual blood but it was just RBC (blood but the cells, not the actual red blood in the throat), which she said means inflammation. 

She said that she is also not trying to sleep much so that is in my opinion, good. So she'll stay again and if tomorrow she doesn't want to eat, she wants to talk about doing an x-ray. The x-ray scares me b/c they would have to use sedation. I don't want sedation for her b/c of her age. I'm afraid of her not coming out of it. Overall, I think it was a good call. I hope that she starts to eat by tomorrow. She is very picky though and last time that she was on antibiotics 4 years ago, she didn't want to eat for a while and had to be fed. 

I asked if it would be good for me to come see her and she said that she rather I didn't because that way she could get more used to her surroundings. I'm thinking that she wants this b/c that way she might start eating but I'm thinking she might be happier if I come see her. Anyway, I said OK. We'll do what you think is best. She said that I could call back tonight for an update if I liked to, so you know I'll do that  

Thank you for reading and for your constant support.

Hugs,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad BabyMoo is holding her own. I understand why they said you shouldn't come visit but that must be so hard for you. But it has to help knowing that she's in good hands. It sounds like this vet's office is much better than the other and that they are working very hard to help BabyMoo. I'll continue to send good thoughts to you both. Keep us updated.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm glad BabyMoo is holding her own. I understand why they said you shouldn't come visit but that must be so hard for you. ...


Thank you. At least she hasn't gotten worst and so that gives me hope. This Dr is better. She is kinder and she immediately noticed that BabyMoo couldn't see ... even without holding her. I had to tell the other 2 vets. The place is clean/nice, and I could hear other birds in the background. I'm not nervous anymore. I was before the call but now I can relax and have a late lunch in my very quiet office (sad). 

Thank you again. I'll keep giving updates.

Caro


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

When Bubu had to have an x-ray I was pretty scared too, but the vet told me that it would be an extremely light sedation due to the very short time they need the animal not to move, nothing to do with the amount of anesthetic they need to administer during an operation. Probably he said that just to reassure me... but it sounded reasonable and I did indeed need reassurance, so I believed him 
I am checking this thread regularly and hope your baby will be soon back home with you and eating. Get better BabyMoo!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I have read this thread with growing curiosity. Until I looked I didn't realise how many pages it had! It does seem that you have got one **** of a fighter there. When I lost Beauty I thought my whole world had stopped. He went very quickly which I am glad for as I wouldn't want any pet to suffer just for my selfish reasons of affection. It was almost as though he stayed alive until the morning so I could kiss him goodbye. You on the other hand have got an incredible little (if old) girl there. Hang in with my best wishes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Probably he said that just to reassure me... but it sounded reasonable and I did indeed need reassurance, so I believed him


Actually he was probably telling the truth. They only need the bird to hold still long enough to get the xray done, which in reality only takes like two seconds to snap. So the bird is only under for about as long as it would take to set them up, take it, and then release them. The kind they used was probably the one where they can put the bird under and then wake them right back up again when they are done. Nothing near what they use for surgery.


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

My prayers go out to you and yours, please know that we at the forum are all praying for baby moo's recovery. We have all shared in your experience and do know how bad the heart hurts for our companion pets. I don't think age is the answer here but it is possible. My oldest tiel is around 18 or 19 and I am dreading the day that she goes. She was my second tiel that I got for my male. My male passed 2 years ago,and she was lonely, so now I have 10 which includes 6 babies about 2 months old. Your heart hurts now but try to remember the joy she brought you thru the years. The great love that you have shown for your baby made her life a very good one. And with gods blessings you may have more with her. Lord, please watch over Baby Moo and help her to over come the sickness she now is going thru. And please give her human parents the ability to deal with the pain they are enduring at this time. In Jesus name I pray. Good luck Sweetie


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning *everyone*. 

*Bobobubu*, *Cheery*, *Roxy* *culver*, *Mlew54* ... Thank you for continue to read and for your constant support. 

*Bobobubu*, your words made me feel better. Thank you. It would only be for a very short time. It is a very good way to look at it if it is definitely needed later on. I'll keep that in mind. I'm guessing Bubu did well? 

*Roxy* *culver*, thank you for reassuring me. 

*Cheery*, she is a fighter that is for sure. We knew she was from the moment we met her because she was rescued by my parents when she was about 1 or less. The people who bought her didn't care for her at all. Anyway, I really don't like thinking about that part of her life. With us she has been sick only 3 times. Once when she ate something that gave her an allergy. We didn't know she couldn't eat it and her feather started to fall off. 4 years ago when she had a respiratory infection, and now. She is a fighter and she know she has a lot of humans who love her.  I love the picture of your little baby. Thank you for reading and for the support.

*Mlew54*, thank you for your kind words. You do have several tiel kids. I've been praying for strength and wisdom to make the right decisions. Even though she is not human, she is still a living creature and my (and fam) resposability, so thank you!

You don't know how much it means (you probably do  ) to me to be able to talk to cockatiel owners/lovers. Is not like everyone has one, right? Everyone has dogs, cats, but cockatiels, not that many. 

*Update* ...

I just talked to the vet. BabyMoo is doing the same as yesterday and still not wanting to eat. The vet is giving her a small dose of antibiotics so that she is not nauseated. We had the x ray talk and they will do one this AM. She will not get sedation b/c they will only do the neck and body and doesn't need it for that. She would need it for a head x ray but not for this other. This made me feel a lot better. What a load off my shoulders. The Dr. is worried that she might have a "mechanical blockage" and therefore the need for an x-ray. Naturally, I'm worried of what the x-ray will show but relieved to know that we'll have some answers soon. I can go visit her this afternoon. I will know about the x-rays in about 1-2 hrs. I'm very nervous. 

Thank you again. 

Hugs, 
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Really glad you can go visit her today. It's already been such a hard situation for you that I can't imagine how hard it is to not be able to be with your birdie 

Sending lots of good thoughts your way and wishing the best for BabyMoo!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *ccollin13*. Yesterday was very hard being at home and not seeing her right next to me. It got me thinking about how things will be when she is no longer with us, be it now or later (if she recovers). She brings so much joy and laughter. She is a very funny, sweet, loving bird  I'm excited about going to see her. She'll probably be mad at me for leaving her but hopefully happy too. I want to get her to eat something.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

You have been so supportive and I want to share a picture of BabyMoo with you .

She was healthy last Nov and had a perfect bill of health at her last scheduled vet visit. It tears me up that she is so sick now. Things can change fast.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

She's beautiful  Her tail seems even longer than a typical tiel tail! What a gorgeous birdie.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *ccollin13*. Those long beautiful tail feathers are now broken. Today when I went to see my baby at the vet's they were both broken. I don't know what happened. I mentioned it to the vet but she didn't say much about it. I'm upset about it. She has never had broken feathers. Thank you for the complements about BabyMoo. 

*Update* ...

Thank you to the ones who continue following and reading this thread. I went to see BabyMoo today and got the x-ray results. They brought her out in a very small container with a top that has holes on it. The vet told me that in the back she was in a larger one. I really do hope so. She called it an incubator but it was more like a container. Anyway, I was interested about the x-ray so I didn't ask much about the incubator. 

BabyMoo seemed upset when they brought her out and the first thing I noticed were her two broken tail feathers. Every time I tried to touch her she would try to bite. I left her in the container while the vet told me about the x-ray. 

The news is not good. Her heart is some what enlarged. She said "the area where the heart is located, seems bigger than it should be". "She seems to have heart disease." Now, she also said that there was no way to know if she had hypertension but that her heart rate felt regular and no funny rhythms. Now, their heart rate is in the 300s and therefore it is very hard to know how fast it is really going b/c if you feel it, it is hard to count so fast. So, if it is going so fast, in my personal opinion, it is also very hard to know if it is irregular or anything else. 

Also, she said the the liver might be enlarged also but that she wasn't too sure. She pointed at the x-ray and said: "If this is the liver, and I can't tell for sure, then it is bigger than it should be." She was sure that her air sacks had less air than they should. She said that in the x-ray they should look very dark and in her it looked more white. The air sacks are not the lungs so I was confused when she started talking about air sacks. I didn't know birds had such a thing. Anyway, I guess therefore she has less oxygen than needed. What I don't remember is whether or not she thought she had fluid where she shouldn't, like in the abdomen. I'll have to ask tomorrow. 

She also said that her bones looked like they have calcifications. She asked me if she had laid lots of eggs. I guess it is the equivalent of osteoporosis? I'll have to ask her. 

It was very overwhelming hearing about her heart. I asked if she is in pain and she said that she is not. She also said that there aren't any medications that she can give for the heart other than maybe a diuretic. She also said that she could give something for the bones. She thought that maybe she also had some ulcers. I didn't understand that too much. She said she could give something to coat them and help them heal ... just in case. 

That is pretty much all I remember right now. She acted as if she wanted to keep her until next week. I don't know if she should. She said that she wasn't eating still. When she left the room BabyMoo wanted me to pet her ... scritches and even some rubbing underneath her chin. Poor baby. I wanted to grab her and take her home. I don't think she is happy there. I could hear the sound of doors opening and closing all of the time and every time she would jump  She didn't want to eat when I offer right at first but later on she did a little bit out of my hand. At the end she was eating some seeds that I put on a piece of paper towel. By then I was told that my time was up so I have to return her. BabyMoo made the sound she always makes when she is asking as if saying "what is going on?". 

She seemed happy when it was just the two of us. She is so sweet. I don't know if she is not eating b/c she is scared. Strange environment, strange place, strange sounds and people. He eye seemed to be protruding a little bit less. Anyway, that is where she is tonight. I'm going to go see her again tomorrow.

Thank you for continuing to read. For those of you who have had to leave your tiels at the vets, do you have any thoughts about the above? I feel so lost right now. I want to do what is best for her but I feel torn. I don't feel she is happy and at the same time I'm thinking that staying there is best so she can get the food and medication she needs. 

Hugs,
Caro

P.S. I'm sorry about the long post. I need to write it and let it out some how.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like you're coming to a point where you need to make a decision -- Do you keep her there and try to keep fighting as aggressively as possible to keep her alive, or do you bring her home and keep her as comfortable as possible while acknowledging that this might be the end of her life? 

Please understand I am not saying this to be mean or suggest that you give up on her, but I think you know that she is seriously ill and that if she has heart disease this may be the end of her life. 

You keep saying that you are bothered by the way that she's acting at the vet. The truth is that being hospitalized is stressful, being tube fed and injected with fluids is stressful, being medicated and xrayed is stressful. We do this when it seems like it will do more good than harm, when it seems like the bird has a decent chance of pulling through and having a good quality of life again in the future. Do you still believe that's possible for BabyMoo? Does the vet? I think you need to have that honest conversation with her, difficult as it may be.

The truth is that you can't provide for her at home the critical care interventions that the vet can. If you bring her home, you will be doing it with the knowledge that you may not be able to keep her alive. And maybe that's okay -- What you can provide for her at home that the vet cannot is your companionship, your love, your comfort. Surely those are things you want for her if this is the end of her life. 

I think one critical point in your decision is whether or not there is fluid accumulation in her abdomen or around her heart. If there is, then it is very likely that she is terminally ill and if she were my bird, I would probably make the decision to bring her home and make her comfortable. If there isn't, you could give the antibiotic more time to work, keep her hospitalized another day or two for feeding in the interim. 

There's also a third option, which is that you can bring her home with the antibiotic and the diuretic to try, and see how that goes. Would this vet teach you how to tube feed? Would you feel comfortable tube feeding her if you had better instruction? 

I think what this is going to come down to is whether you're dealing with a terminal illness or a treatable one. So that would be my next question for the vet, straight off.

I am continuing to send you good thoughts, and I'm sorry this is so difficult.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Michelle*, I love your honesty. I know you have gone through situations with your birds being sick and have an older tiel as well. So, thank you, really. 

Well, I don't know about the fluid. I do need to ask her. She seemed doubtful. She used words like "perhaps", "it seems", "if this is the liver", she even said that maybe we should later on do an ultrasound. I don't want to see BabyMoo suffer. I want her to get the care that she needs though. I'm scared about tube feeding b/c of what happened before but today I mentioned to the girl at the front desk that maybe it would be good for someone to teach me how to do it so that I can do it at home because maybe I would take her home with me tomorrow. 

The doctor doesn't use the needle like the one that we tried to use. She thinks that the needle is too hard and can injure them and thinks that if used, a smaller size is in order. I saw a video on the internet explaining that the needle needs to be bigger than the one we tried using a month ago and that the one we used was for finches, not cockatiels. So, we would have a disagreement on that because the video made good sense. The reason for the larger one is to avoid going into the trachea. The vet uses a rubber tube. Have you heard of it or seen it before? That is why she keeps calling it "gentle tube feeding". She said it is bendable and less likely to cause injury. That was my first time hearing of it. I'm going to asses things tomorrow. Thank you for your advice. 

Would a vet mention to keep them and try medications if the bird was terminally ill? Anyway, I'll go see her again tomorrow. 

This is truly very hard for me. She has been my pet and friend for 19 years. I love my little tiel and have always thought that hope is the last thing one should loose, but of course, I also realize that all things most come to an end.

Thank you for you support. 

Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that depends on the individual vet's treatment philosophy, which is why I think you should discuss it with her.

The reason that I know medical things is partly from my own birds' health problems and partly because once upon a time I wanted to be an avian vet. The reason I'm not an avian vet is because I decided I couldn't handle it emotionally. So I really do empathize with how difficult this is. I hope you get some answers and some clarity and some peace of mind tomorrow.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I couldn't be a vet either. I couldn't do what you do. I have a soft spot for animals and hate seeing them suffer. I know helping them is good but my heart would constantly be broken. Maybe I'll feel different in the future but right now I think that you have a lot of strength to care for the little tiels that you have rescued. It most be very rewarding though and they benefit so much.

I know human anatomy, physiology and pathology but I feel lost when it comes to tiels, and even more when it comes to mine. The situation is too close to home if you know what I mean. My husband is coming with me tomorrow, so hopefully together we can get more answers and make a decision. 

Thank you!
Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Michelle*, 
Quick question. Since you know about tiels anatomy. What are the air sacks? What are they for? Why would they have less air than they should? Are they to oxygenate the bird? I know about human lungs but I just heard about bird's "air sacks" today.

Any help is appreciated.

Caro


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thinking of Baby Moo and you! it must be so tough...


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *ollieandme* 

I left a picture of her up above.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> *Michelle*,
> Quick question. Since you know about tiels anatomy. What are the air sacks? What are they for? Why would they have less air than they should? Are they to oxygenate the bird? I know about human lungs but I just heard about bird's "air sacks" today.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> ...


Birds have air sacs and lungs, but their lungs function differently than ours do. In humans, the diaphragm helps push air in and out of the body. Birds don't have a diaphragm like we go; instead they have air sacs that push air in and out of the body, while oxygenation of the body still occurs in the lungs. The air sacs are all around the body and reach into the bird's bones, which is why the avian respiratory system is so efficient and also so delicate. You can read more here: http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/birdrespiration.html


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Michelle*, thank you for the information. What an amazing respiratory system. I enjoyed learning about it. 

Do you know of reasons as to why there might be less air in the air sacs? Could it be that when they took the x-ray she was breathing out? 

We are going to go talk to the vet today. We have an appt. Your advice will come in handy. Yesterday, you mentioned terminally ill. Is a tiel with heart disease terminally ill? I know that in humans it can be treated. What have you experienced about it during your tiel rescues, etc? 

Thanks again. I'm just trying to inform myself as much as possible.

Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know why the air sacs would have less air than they should. Usually when there's opacity on imaging (which is the whiteness she was mentioning) that means there's some type of inflammation. So my guess would be either fluid accumulation or an inflammation of the air sac lining due to the bacterial infection. 

I don't know that anyone has much experience with treating congestive heart failure in birds. In my mind it would be considered a terminal illness, although if the diuretic works, I guess maybe it could be managed for a while. I just don't know, their hearts are so sensitive.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm just getting caught up on this thread. I'm so sorry the news for BabyMoo wasn't better. My thought in reading the latest was what does the vet hope to accomplish by keeping her another week? If she's not actively treating her now, can you just take her home? Or is there more the vet wants to do? I hope the vet can give you more answers today. Sending good thoughts to you and BabyMoo. Hugs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> That is why she keeps calling it "gentle tube feeding". She said it is bendable and less likely to cause injury.


The tube is used a lot for babies when they need to be tube fed (in fact before you mentioned it I've never heard of a needle being used, I'd be too afraid of poking something.)

Now keep in mind, my animal anatomy class just brushed over birds. I have this feeling that if I wanted to specialize in them (which I don't, I can't, if a macaw came in I'd be running to other room, I'm petrified of them, which isn't fair to them or their owners) I'd have to take a special class. Anyways, air sacs help ventilate the lungs. They don't necessarily do anything with gas exchange, they just act as a ventilation aid (in my book they say "bellows"). Birds require a high amount of oxygen for flight. So if her air sacs aren't as inflated as they should be, she could have an issue breathing. I know that humans with enlarged hearts have a really hard time breathing, so her heart could be what's causing it. 

I'm sending good thoughts to BabyMoo!! About two years ago we had a weird illness go through our flock (vet never could figure it out) and the first bird we lost was Cupkake. I took her to the vet after staying up with her all night. To this day, I wish I had stayed there with her. She might've made it if I hadn't left. When Cinnamon got sick and the evet refused to take her (she didn't know anything about birds) I took her back home. It was heartbreaking. But I felt better because she was home with us when she passed, not at a vet's office where I couldn't hold her. It sounds like BabyMoo would be more inclined to eat with you around.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Michelle*, *Sunnysmom*, *Roxy* *culver*, thank you for your replies, thank you for the good information, and thank you for your kind words.

The treatment right now is antibiotics and feedings. I don't think she has started anything else but I'll find out today. She did say the she lost weight. From 119 to 112. I'm thinking that if she started diuretics that could be a reason why. She has fed her twice a day and they put millet and seeds in her incubator/container. The vet yesterday said something about an ultrasound but I think she was saying it would be for later on. I don't know. Yesterday when she called she said that she had found something but nothing to worry about right now. So I'm scratching my head. I'm worried about it right now. An enlarged heart is something that worries me ... now. 

Like Michelle says, their hearts are so sensitive. I'm worried she'll have a heart attack from being scared now that we know that the heart is enlarged. She didn't exactly say that the heart was enlarged. She said "the area where the heart is located seems larger than it should be." I'm thinking that it could be that there is also inflammation around the heart from the bacteria. So many maybes. Anyway, we'll see what we find out today. I'm bringing my husband with me. I wish I could read avian x rays. It worries me that she couldn't determine if what she was seeing was the liver b/c I'm thinking now that maybe there is fluid then.

Thank you again for sharing your information, your knowledge and experience.

Caro


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been told a crop needle is safer than a tube. The reason is because you have more control over where it goes. The catheter tubing is flexible and can go to the wind pipe more easily so it is recommended for experienced vets only. The crop needle is hard so you control exactly where it goes. And if you use one, make sure it is 14 g to make sure it doesn't have a chance to go to the wind pipe.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If organ function is a question, you could always have a chem panel done and know for sure.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*bjknight93*, thank you for the information. That is what I learned too. 

*Michelle*, with the chem panel they would require sedation but it is a good idea if we think it will help.

*Update* ...

I have good news. BabyMoo is doing better this afternoon. She is eating a little bit more on her own and is definitely more happy. Our trip to the vet was a good one. We went over the x rays again and asked questions. The vet told us that she doesn't have fluid in her abdomen and that she can see her organs. The heart and liver areas are a little bit bigger but it can be fluid, fat, or inflammation. She has started her on diuretics. She said that she thought that recovering from the bacterial infection could give her some quality of life and that we could treat that and wait and see what is going on with the heart. She lost the weight but like I said, she is on diuretics now so it could be that. The weight she is one is a healthier weight for her even though it is less. Since she looked a lot better today and the vet gave us the good news of it not being fluid in her abdomen and since she really recommended that she stayed b/c of her progress, we decided to let her stay. We played with her for a while and she seemed very happy. She also wasn't as nervous as yesterday. She ate some and play while we were there. We hope that staying will restore her to a life where she can live happy while controlling the situation with her heart. I feel a lot better this afternoon thinking that she is doing better and that there is no fluid in her abdomen. Also that she is starting to act healthier. The vet will call us if there are any changes over the weekend. We expressed to her that if she was terminally ill and dying, that we wanted her to be at home with us. She agreed. 

Thank you again for your support and all the good advice provided. Now we just have to wait and see and hope that maybe what is going on with her heart and liver might get better once the infection is gone.

Caro


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Oh that is great news! You and BabyMoo have been in my thoughts and I'm so glad she's doing better, and eating, and that she is happier. And especially that the doctor finally has a few answers for you, even if it's not THE answer you are seeking.

From everything I've read, you're doing everything you can for your little baby and your dedication to her is helping save her life. I don't know enough to be able to give medical advise or suggestions, but I am just so happy for you that things are finally looking up.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is terrific news,hope Baby Moo continues to improve.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Terrific news, hope she continues her recovery.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *ccollin13*, *stevechurch2222*, *cheery*. I'm trying to stay positive. The vet did not call today but she said that on the weekends no news was good news. I'm worried, naturally, but I'm hoping that she is doing better today. Yesterday gave us hope. We have been on a roller coaster. Thank you for your words of support and your well wishes.

Caro


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You don't deserve any of this
I hope she gets a fast and soffit recovery
Please keep us posted, I will be checking back to see what the vet said
I'm in this with you


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Haven't heard about Baby moo. How is she. doing?


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Baruch*, thank you for your support. I will keep you posted. 

*Mlew54*, thank you for your support. 

*Update* ....

The vet called today. BabyMoo is doing a little better. She is eating some. Not as much as when healthy but starting to eat the things she likes. She is getting a feeding once a day. The plan is to bring her home tomorrow. She has been on antibiotics since Tuesday. She has lost weight but is still at a healthy weight. This to me is good news so I'm happy. We are trying the best we can to give her back her health and we know that she is not going to be 100% well but she has a chance to live a happy life if we can remove the infection. The heart/liver situation is an unknown thing right now so we'll be watching that once the infection is gone. Thank you everyone for your constant support. 

Caro


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I checked back! Just like I promised
I'm so happy she is continueimg to improve 
Please keep us updated


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *Baruch*. I'll bring an update again tomorrow. I'm hoping that she gets to come home. Thanks! Caro


----------



## Benji is a Girl (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, I'm new on this forum, and I just sat down and read this thread from start to finish.
My heart goes out to you and your precious BabyMoo, she sounds like the most special pet ever. 
I've never owned a pet as long as you have, but I know what it's like to have ones that are very ill for a long time. I had a rabbit when I was younger,Cappucinno, and for a while I had to give him injections every night, but he couldn't be saved and we decided that the kindest thing for him was to be put down. One of my budgies, Ava, had French Moult, and I lost her last year.

I'm so so sorry this has happened to you and BabyMoo, but all my thoughts and prayers go out to her and you and your family in this time. Stay strong, and don't give up hope.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

It's already afternoon in the UK, and I guess you will soon be on your way to bring BabyMoo home. She will be ecstatic! She must have missed you as much as you missed her, and I hope she will eat more, once back in your care. 
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope you get to bring BabyMoo home today. Keep us posted.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Benji is a Girl*, *Bobobubu*, *Sunnysmom*, thank you for continuing to read and for your support. 

*Benji is a Girl*, welcome to the forum. You are brave reading so many pages  I love rabbits. They are so sweet. My sister had one who developed an intestinal problem and died. She lived about 4 years. She was kept in the house and she thought that she was a dog. She was spoiled and loved. Sorry to hear about Cappucinno and Ava. Thank you!

*Bobobubu*, *Sunnysmom*, I finally brought her home 2 hrs ago  She was very happy to get home. She was celebrating calling the way she does when my husband gets home from work. We are so happy to have her back home. Thank you both.

*Update* ...

BabyMoo is back home today. I just brought her back 2 hrs ago. Her vets were great the whole time she was there and today I received a lot of necessary instructions to help with her recovery and with the new challenges (blindness). I'm going to have to get a whole new setup for her so that she can be safe now that she can only see with one eye. Also her diet will have to change a little bit. She is still taking medications but the vet taught me how to give them. She is eating some and her droppings look healthy. She seems happy and active but still requires rest so we will balancing play with rest. I'm hoping that she keeps getting well as we go. She will have a Drs appointment next week to follow up. Thank you again for your constant support. I'll bring an update soon.

Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## samantha Larsen (Apr 7, 2011)

SO sorry I know your pain my baby keet just passed days ago. SHe was a rescue and was doing great 2 years and just last month started to loss weight fast. Same thing as your babyMOO, the vet sad it was some bronchitis & old age & she had tumors! 

I really hope ur BABY MOO gets a 2nd wind but member you gave her the best life ever & animals know when to go, so to say, they hang on for us, and yes its so hearbreaking. AND my tiel that was her BFF is grieving and so so sad. I want you to not be sad ( easier said than done) just pray, meditate and know your BABYMOO will be with you always no matter what, she is with you in spirit forever, I hope she pulls through, God bless you for being such a good mommy  xoox


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad BabyMoo is home.  It must be such a relief for you. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's amazing news
I'm glad you are united and I hope she fully recovers
Thank you for helping her so much-baby moo appreciates it a lot
I will check back for the update
Hang on their baby moo!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

It's good that you have BabyMoo home, even if it means being blind in one eye. I am sure you would rather have that than not at all. I know I would. Hopefully recovery will happen quicker now in more familiar surroundings.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Samantha Larsen*, *Sunnysmom*, *Baruch*, and *Cheery* ... thank you for continuing to read and for all of your support.

*Samantha Larsen*, I'm sorry to hear about your baby keet and her BFF tiel  Animals too mourn the loss of a friend. Thank you for your words of comfort. 

*Cheery*, yes, you are right, I rather have her the way she is now than not at all. She seems to be coping well with just her one eye. The vet told me that animals are amazing that way and that they never feel sorry for themselves. She keeps doing the things she likes but she is also prone to accidents now so we have to be more careful where she hangs out and where she walks. Other than that, she seems to be content. I think that all she really wants is for us to be right next to her. That is when she is the happiest, even if she stuck in a hospital incubator (at the hospital she was happy even in the incubator as long as we were right next to her). Thank you for your support.

*Sunnysmom*, *Baruch*, thank you for always being there  It is a huge relief having her home. I didn't have to go to work today but I had my hands full. 

I'll give an *update* ... Today, being her first day back, gave me some challenges but we managed. I had to give her medication in her beak and well, that was a little bit hard. She also can't be in her perch so I had her in a similar setting than the one at the hospital but she kept wanting to get out of it. I think she wanted to go walking around doing the things she used to do but I think she needs to wait a little bit since she is still recovering. She also didn't want to eat much but she did eat. I'm so scared about weighing her but the vet does want her to be at a lower weight. It ends up being that she was a little bit overweight. For the longest time her vet that she sees when she is with my sister told us that if she was 94g or below that she was already very skinny. Now her new vet, the one that had her in the hospital is telling me that she needs to be in the 90s and that she was overweight. I'm confused but we are following her new vet's orders since she is the one caring for her right now and knows a lot about birds (she has been an avian vet for many many years and has cockatiels herself ... one older than BabyMoo). Overall, we had a good day. She was playful and happy. She was calling when she didn't see me. She spent a lot of the time with me. I had to do some office work so she was right there next to me. I too hope she continues to get well. I think I'll feel better when she starts to eat a little bit more. What she ate today she wanted to eat it out of my fingers and not necessarily wanted to go and eat on her own. Thank you for your constant support. I'll place an update soon.

Hugs,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have heard many expierences with it very hard to give medications to a tiel
I'm glad she is slowly restoring to her old self! You are such a good bird mommy and I wish I can Learn from you I know I keep saying that but I can help myself,look at how much care your giving her! G-d bless your soul 
I hope she will recover and her weight should go up to the 90s
Good luck! I will check back for the update. 
Did she really look that skinny! Can I see a picture if you don't mind


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Baruch*, thank you for the complements  

Last night she was 98g so that is not so bad but we have always taught that she needed to be around 106. I didn't weigh her today. I was too afraid to weigh her and she had just had three big sips of water. When she went to the hospital she was 119g so yes, she was bigger than she usually is. One month ago, in a matter of two days she had gone from healthy 106 to 94g and then when she started to get well she started to gain the weight all the way up to 119g. You can see that there is a big difference. I don't have a picture of when she was 94g. I'm attaching a picture I took today. This is her first pic back from the hospital. In the picture I posted a couple of days ago (a couple of pages back), she was about 106g. She has been around 106g when healthy and for a long while but the new vet is telling me that she needs to be smaller ... in the 90s. I wish I had a better picture of today but that is the only one I took. What do you think? 

Caro


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Trying again. I had to resize and didn't work the first time around. From this morning. I'm guessing that she is around 98g or less. She was 98g last night.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's great news  and a cute picture!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I have also been following BabyMoo's progress... I have cried many times and now I'm sitting here smiling so big! Im so very happy BabyMoo is getting better! She is so lucky to have you to love her and take care of her. You have such a big heart and you're such a wonderful owner! My thoughts are with you for her continued recovery!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

BabyMoo is such a pretty girl. I know giving meds is stressful but hang in there. I'm sure BabyMoo is very happy to be home.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

She looks like a little angel!
There was a thread a while ago where we posted our babies' weight, and the numbers were between 60 and 120 grams, really remarkable differences! Some birds are structurally bigger than others and it's normal for them to weigh more, so if BabyMoo is a petite/normal tiel she will be better off <100. 
I am so happy for you that she is home again! I bet you are spoiling her like mad


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely to see her home after all the problems. Nice to see another photo too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is such a cutie
I hope she restores to her real weight


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Ollieandme*, *Garynmonica*, *Sunnysmom*, *Bobobubu*, *Cheery*, and *Baruch* ... thank you for the nice words of support and for the nice words for BabyMoo. For all the tears and smiles that you have shared with me  

We have one more treatment of antibiotics today. So I'm excited. I'm attaching another picture. This one I took today at 93g. Now, she is officially below the 95g mark that I have always been told by her vet that is the limit of what she can weight. The new vet, as I mentioned above, is telling me that she is good in the 90s (93g is good). I'm afraid that she is getting too thin though. So, what do you think by looking at the pictures? Too thin? I know its kind of hard to tell b/c of the feathers but in this one she is standing more straight up. She has been preening and playing but is not eating much and that scares me. Anyway, thank you so much for being there.

BabyMoo sends greetings. In the picture she looks like she is smiling. Love her!

Caro & BabyMoo :tiel4:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What does her keelbone feel like? It's really not possible to see that in pictures unless the bird is either very severely emaciated or very overweight, neither of which seems to be her case. Have you seen our sticky on how to tell if your bird is a healthy weight?


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello *Michelle*. Yes, I have in the past long ago when she was healthy. I have felt her bone and its there. She definitely doesn't have a double chest right now. I don't think she ever did. The bone is there, I can feel it but I could feel it before when she was 119g. Thank you for the reminder. I'll go look for it. I'm guessing that its under "Sticky Library". How would an emaciated bird look like?

Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is under sticky library, and there are pictures there that can help a lot better than my attempts at a description.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

OK. Thanks. I just looked at it. I'll check this afternoon when its time to give meds. she doesn't like me holding her. She is eating millet right now


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello *everyone*.

Just wanted to let everyone, who has been following this thread, know that BabyMoo seems to be doing better. She has been eating on her on now for several days. She is acting happy and playful. She has also maintained her weight at 93-96g, which is what her new vet recommends. Her droppings look normal and without smell. As of right now I'm very happy for her progress and thankful that maybe things will remain stable. She has a Dr's appt tomorrow as a followup. 

BabyMoo and I want to thank everyone for your constant support throughout a very hard time. Your words of support and advice helped through this whole thing and helped me give BabyMoo what she needed to get better. This is a wonderful forum with wonderful cockatiel owners/lovers. So thank you a million times!!!!

Hugs,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Caro, this is such good news! It is a little miracle and I am very happy for you... well done BabyMoo!


----------



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

Tears in my eyes reading this, I lost a 1 yr old bird 2 years ago (we had taken him on holiday in his 'travelling cage' and at the time we used the cat litter pellets in the bottom of the cage and we realised a couple of months later that he was able to reach them in his travelling cage and had probably eaten a few which got stuck in his crop, it was a Sunday and we didn't know where the vets was anyway, he died in my hands (the least I could do for him), I couldn't believe how heartbroken I was, I didn't eat for 3 days (we now only use paper for the bottom of the cage, needs changing more often, but that is a small price to pay for safety) - my heart goes out to you and I'm praying for your little Baby xxx


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad BabyMoo is continuing to improve. You are such a good birdie mom and BabyMoo is clearly a special little tiel.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you *Bobobubu*, *Lynzross*, and *Sunnysmom*. It has been a little blessing indeed. *Sunnysmom* Your words made me blush :blush: Thank you for the complement.

*Lynzross*, my heart goes out to you too  I'm sorry to hear about your bird. I lost some weight going through all of this. It is certainly understandable. When I was waiting to hear from the vet when they first hospitalized her, I too lost my appetite. Thank you for sharing your story.

Quick *update*: BabyMoo's followup appt was Monday and her infection is gone. She is at the right weight and she is acting healthy. Now we have to make sure we keep her on the diet that she was started on, which by the way, she is enjoying very much. I'm very surprised about this but she has become quiet the veggie eater. Today I caught her eating corn, green beans, and even carrot!! Not her favorite but I saw her nibbling on it. Anyway, she will have another appt in a few weeks and I'm very hopeful that all will be well then as well. 

Thank you!!!!!!!!!
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a miracle! i have to admit that at times i didn't think Baby Moo would make it. but she's a strong little girl and she's blessed to have a mum like you


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hugs to you and BabyMoo, Caro  xx


----------

